# Die Marathon Abzocke



## hügelflitzer (4. Juli 2005)

Würde gerne mal mit Euch eine Sache diskutieren: 

Wie steht Ihr zur aktuellen Preisgestaltung der Startgebühren bei den Marathonveranstaltungen? 
Langsam aber sicher schleicht sich bei mir der Verdacht ein, daß der Sport von Veranstaltern als Möglichkeit zur schnellen Geldmache entdeckt wurde. 
Immer höhere Startgelder stehen immer weniger Leistung gegenüber. Das es nicht nur mir so geht, zeigen zum Beispiel immer mehr negative Einträge in die Gästebücher der einzelnen Veranstaltungsseiten zum Thema Preis/Leistung und natürlich auch die Meinung von anderen Teilnehmern, mit denen man bei den Rennen ins Gespräch kommt.

Wird nach dem Grundsatz Egal wie teuer wir das Ganze machen, die Leute kommen ja eh vorgegangen, oder gibt es andere Hintergründe, die sich mir bis jetzt verschließen?. 

O.k. die Organisation und vor allem auch der logistische Aufwand für eine solche Veranstaltung sind nicht zu unterschätzen.  Aber:  steht das Alles noch im Verhältnis? 
Was kann man bei durchschnittlich 30 Startgebühr erwarten? Eine Startnummer, eine Tüte mit Werbeprospekten, und eine Verpflegungsstation mit Wasser und Aldi - Riegeln auf der 50km Runde? Oder eben doch ein bißchen mehr? 
Veranstalter die keine eigenen Fotos vom Event mehr ins Netz stellen, sondern nur noch den Link auf die Seite vom professionellen Fotografen anbieten. 6.90 dann für ein Bild, oder so.. Nudelparties, bei denen die viel zu kleine Portion pampiger Pasta mit Tütensauce für 3-5 verscheppert wird. Kaffe und Kuchen für 4 nach dem Rennen. Nachmeldegebühren, die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Siegerehrungen wo Leute, die sich gegen ein 200 Fahrer starkes Feld durchgesetzt haben, mit einer lächerlichen Urkunde und einem Duschgel geehrt werden,.etc. 

Natürlich gibt es nach wie vor Veranstalter, die für die Startgebühr wirklich etwas bieten. Aber das wird wie gesagt aus meiner Sicht immer mehr die Ausnahme.

Also: der Thread ist eröffnet!! 
Schreibt was Ihr denkt. Wäre klasse, wenn sich auch ein paar Leute aus dem Lager der Veranstalter / Ausrichter zu Wort melden.!!! 

Grüße aus WOB 

Dirk


----------



## kupfermark (4. Juli 2005)

Wurde letztes Jahr schonmal diskutiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113864

Klar ist es Schei55e, viel mehr als 30 für ne Teilnahme von nem Marathon abzudrücken. Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass es andere für 22 oder 28 genausogut oder besser hinkriegen. 

Aber auf so ein Event wie z.B. Frammersbach will ich einfach nicht verzichten, auch wenns ein paar Euro mehr kostet und ein Trikot dabei ist, die sich bei mir im Schrank stapeln.

Inakzeptabel ist es natürlich, wenn sowas wie bei den Garmisch classics oder letztes Jahr Bad Wildbad passiert, dann ists auf jeden Fall zum  :kotz: 

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bsepic (4. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie steht Ihr zur aktuellen Preisgestaltung der Startgebühren bei den Marathonveranstaltungen?


 Darf ich als Kurzstreckenfahrer auch was schreiben    

Ich habe zwar noch nicht viele verschiedene Rennen mitgemacht aber das das Spektrum von miserabel bis super reicht auch schon vernommen. 
Beispiel Altenau: Hier durfte ich für die CC-Runde die 15.- Euro kostet 10.-Euro Nachmeldegebühr bezahlen. Für den Gegenwert eine Schweinerei in meinen Augen. 
Beispiel Blankenburg: 29.- Euro und keine Nachmeldegebühr. Für das Geld bekam man ein T-Shirt, Minitool, Schlauch, Flasche etc. 

Okay, die Sponsoren sind hier auch ein wenig anders verteilt, aber wie ist eine solche Nachnahmegebühr in der heutigen Zeit (EDV) noch vertretbar?
So das waren erst mal meine spontanen Gedanken.



			
				hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße aus WOB
> Dirk


 Grüße aus Braunschweig
Auch Dirk


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Juli 2005)

Was die Startgebühren angeht: hier kommt es sehr darauf an, wo das ganze stattfindet und wer es organisiert. Hat man z.b. die Marathons in Frammersbach,Wombach,Seiffen usw, also in eher dörflichen Gegenden, dann kann man davon ausgehen, daß, wie z.b. im Spessart, eigentlich der gesamte Ort von jung bis alt mithilft, was die Kosten immens drückt.

Veranstaltet das ganze ne Event-Firma dann wirds interessant. Diese Firmen wollen natürlich was verdienen aber sie müssen auch die Leute bezahlen die für sie arbeiten und bei ihnen angestellt sind.

Ich habe mich mal mit örtlichen Polizisten und Feuerwehrleuten unterhalten wie das eigentlich bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen so abläuft. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was die meisten glauben, sind Freiwillige Feuerwehr, Rotes Kreuz und Polizei mitnichten umsonst zur Stelle. Je nach Größe der Veranstaltung ist ganz klar geregelt, wieviele Leute von wem da sein müssen, also z.b. 5-10 Feuerwehrleute, 3-5 Polizisten, Rot-Kreuz-Leute usw...das kostet pro Mann/Frau pro Stunde, Einsatzfahrzeuge werden ebenfalls nach Stunde bezahlt. Diese Kosten trägt einzig und allein der Veranstalter!
Je größer also die Veranstaltung umso größer auch die veranschlagte Zahl der Helfer&Fahrzeuge und ergo desto größer die Kosten.

Wenn jetzt noch Gelände angemietet werden muss wie z.b. bei Festivals kommt noch die Miete desselbigen hinzu. In Zeiten, wo die deutschen Städte und Gemeinden mehr als klamm sind wird da ebenfalls schön abkassiert!

Dann kommt noch die Zeitnahme; die Jungs und Mädels stellen sich ja auch nicht aus reiner Spaß an der Freude dahin!

Verpflegung auf der Strecke; wenn ihr glaubt daß die Firmen diese umsonst als Sponsoring zur Verfügung stellen dann habt ihr euch getäuscht.

Genehmigungen von Stadt&Land&Forst&Umweltbehörde kosten ebenfalls viel Geld, das kommt auch noch hinzu. Wenn der Streckenkurs auf öffentlichen Straßen durch andere Ortschaften führt müssen dort ebenfalls Feuerwehr, Sanis und Polizei bereit stehen was sich die Gemeinden ebenfalls bezahlen lassen. Jede gesperrte Kreuzung, jede gesperrte Straße kostet.

Ach ja, Kosten für Strom,Wasser usw kommen ja auch noch.

Abzocke?

Ja, es gibt Beispiele dafür. Aber wenn es eine Veranstaltung schafft mit einem geringen Startgeld trotzdem eine super Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen liegt das nicht nur an dem tollen Organisationstalent der Leute sondern hauptsächlich an den vielen freiwilligen Helferinnen und Helfern die sich den ganzen Tag für lau ( wenigstens aber freies Essen&Trinken ) die Beine in den Bauch stehen. Und wenn die gemeinde hinter dem ganzen steht drückt sie vielleicht bei den kosten noch ein Auge zu.....das kommt aber nicht oft vor.


----------



## Hugo (4. Juli 2005)

dann frag ich mich aber wieso frammersbach, wo ja der ganze ort dahinter steht, doppelt so viel kostet wie z.b. schotten, obwohl das starterfeld nur rund 1/5 dessen ist, was in frammersbach startet.
und ich glaube nicht dass die dann entsprechend mit einem fünftel an rotkreuz/polizei etc. auskommen, und so viel kürzer ist die strecke auch nicht.
dieses jahr lass ich mir frammersbach angehn wegen der EM und den damit verbundenen Kosten(die UCI langt da gewaltig hin), aber in den anderen jahren finde ich die kosten schon unverschämt hoch.


----------



## uwero (4. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne mal mit Euch eine Sache diskutieren:
> 
> Wie steht Ihr zur aktuellen Preisgestaltung der Startgebühren bei den Marathonveranstaltungen?



Ich bin zweigeteilter Meinung. Auf der einen Seite gibts gute Marathon-Veranstaltungen mit moderaten Startgebühren und guter Leistung. Beispiele Bad Pyrmont, Bad Driburg Bergsprint, etc..

Allerdings gibt es inzwischen auch viele Negativbeispiele: Mein derzeit negativstes Erlebnis: SOLLING MARATHON. Dort mussten meine und andere Kinder auf der Strecke 25km in den Klassen *U13 und U15 * jeweils *22* Teuro bezahlen.

Als Gegenleistung gab es eine Werbetüte mit Energiedrinks und anderen Artikeln, eine Warnweste die es bei Aldi und Lidl für 1,99 gibt und sonst nix. Die Krönung war eine 4,5 stündige Warterei nach dem Zieleinlauf auf die Siegerehrung. Ergebnislisten gab es zwischendurch auch nicht, sonst drohte wohl Gefahr, dass einige Biker nach deren Sichtung früh abreisen und nichts mehr verzehren. Hier wollte man auch gutes Geld verdienen, Tasse Kaffee (klein) 1,50, Stück Kuchen 2,00 Euro.

So fördert man nicht die Jugend im Bikesport, daher mein Urteil: Abzocke.


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Juli 2005)

Und genau dieses Rennen fand ich nicht als Abzocke!!!

Perfekte Organisation, dazu mehrere Verpflegungsstationen unterwegs.. Nach dem Rennen konnte man so viel krams von Xenofit nehmen wie man nur wollte..

Ich habe mein Antrittsgeld ja fast schon in form von Müsli und Energieriegeln raus   

Selbst Stunden nach dem Rennen gabs noch reichlich Verpflegung.. Frisches Obst und und und...

Schöne Fahrrad Waschecke und Duschen die Ausreichend vorhanden waren...

Einzig was man hätte ändern sollen, indem man ein Kids Race gemacht hätte in genau der Altersklasse, wie du geschrieben hast mit einem geringeren Preis.


----------



## hügelflitzer (4. Juli 2005)

Hi nochmal, 

Bsebic schreibt was über die Negativ- und Positivbeispiele Altenau und Blankenburg. Da trifft er glaube ich den Nagel auf den Kopf. 

Im Solling war ich auch, und die Veranstaltung ebenfalls hart an der Grenze. 
Absolut positiv: Organisation, Streckenausschilderung und so. Aber die Sache mit der Warnweste.... und die Streckenvepflegung......das Warten auf die Siegerehrung ..... die Sache mit der Gastronomie.... 
Aber hier bin ich ziemlich guter Dinge, daß sich die Veranstalter fürs nächste Jahr was einfallen lassen. In Altenau habe ich diese Hoffnung nicht. 
Da habe ich dieses Jahr mit Nachmeldegebühr für die kurze Runde glaube ich 
40 Euros abgedrückt. Als ich mir im Ziel das zweite Mal ein Stück Kuchen nehmen wollte, wurde ich vom Helfer gleich angepißt: "...na,na, jetzt reichts aber langsam.....kuck mal, daß Du aus dem Zielbereich kommst". 
Ach so, zum Trost hätte ich mir ja die Foto-CD für 20 zum "Sonderpreis" bestellen können. Da fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nichts mehr ein. Hier gabs außer Werbeprospekten und einer Eintrittskarte für eine Party am Vorabend nichts weiter in die Startertüte.....  
Blankenburg verdient hingegen ein dickes Lob. Hier waren 29 ziemlich o.k.
Viele Verpflegungsstationen, die alle mit jeder Menge Energieriegel und Gels ausgestattet waren. Eine super Tüte, relativ schnelle Siegerehrung und ordentlich Freibier. Was will man mehr? Kritikunkt: die Duschen 


Klar, wie gesagt kostet so eine Veranstaltung auch. Adrenalino führt das ja ziemlich detailiert auf und das sehe ich auch ein. Als Vergleich möchte ich hier aber mal die RTF - Veranstaltungen auf der Straße anführen. Hier dürfte der Aufwand ähnlich sein. Nur liegen hier die Startgebühren bei ähnlichen Leistungen an Verpflegung, und "Drum Rum" um die 3-5. O.k. man bekommt kein Trikot, T-Shirt oder eine modische Sichereitsweste als "Geschenk", aber darauf könnte ich notfalls auch verzichten.....


Fast vergessen: 

Hi Uwe, stark gefahren am Wochenende!!!!   Gratuliere nochmal


----------



## uwero (4. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Fast vergessen:
> 
> Hi Uwe, stark gefahren am Wochenende!!!!   Gratuliere nochmal



Danke für das Lob!       

In drei Wochen bin ich für 3 1/2 Wochen am Lago zum Höhentraining, mal sehen was dann noch in der 2.ten Jahreshälfte geht. War trotzdem selber überrascht, wie gut´s lief. Übrigens: Dein Bild ist klasse, habe Dich sofort erkannt .....

Wieder zurück zum Thema:

Interessant ist auch der Blick in das Gästebuch vom Solling-Marathon. Dort wird z.Z. ähnlich leidenschaftlich diskutiert.

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/

Schöne Grüße Uwe


----------



## Miro266 (4. Juli 2005)

Hi, als Mitorganisator des Gäsbockmarathon  in Lambrecht/Pfalz mal ein Paar Fakten zu den Kosten eines Marathon.
Wir zahlen zum Beispiel pro Starter 1,00  an den Forst für die Benutzung der Wege und der Trails.
Die Startnummern kosten je nachdem wie schön bzw. aufwenig sie hergestellt werden 2  das Stück
Pro Starter haben wir Verpflegungskosten von ca. 6,00 . (Zwei bis 3 Riegel pro Starter, dazu Mineralgetränk,Obst Kuchen, Nutella, usw)
Bei uns sind beim Marathon ca.110 Helfer im Einsatz.Davon ca 35-40 Feuerwehrleute um Funkverkehr und Streckensicherung zu gewährleisten, ca 30
Leute vom DRK und 2 Ärzte.entsprechend viele Fahrzeuge. Kosten hierbei umgerechnet auf die Starter (bei uns dürfen nur 555 Starter auf die Strecke) 3,00  
Das Finischerpaket schlägt jedes Jahr mit 7-8  zu Buche. Sonsering für so einen kleinen Marathon ist nicht drin !
Was wir jetzt noch nicht haben sind z.B die Werbekosten. Ein Inserat in der Presse kostet meistens abhängig von der Größe 1500. (Bei 500 Startern 3  pro Starter)
Gebraucht werden auch noch Plakate und Anmeldefleyer die in einer Auflage
von 500 Stück (Plakate) und 3000 Anmeldefleyer auch mit mind. 1500,00 
kostenmäßig anzusetzen sind.
Die ganzen Helferessen und Verpflegungspakete für die Helfer müßen auch bezahlt werden, pro Helfer ca 5,00  
Jetzt ist noch der ganze Kleinkram wie Tüten für die Finischer, Porto für die Biker die angeschrieben werden, Kabelbinder, Schilder um die Strecke auszuschildern, Flatterband usw., auch das kostet alles Geld.
Zeitnahme und Hallenmiete noch nicht gerechnet!

Wer jetzt zusammenrechnet wird feststellen das die 25  Startgebühr nicht reichen würden um so eine Veranstaltung zu finanzieren.

Ohne unsere Verbandsgemeinde, die uns die Sporthalle zur Verfügung stellt und einige regionale Sponsoren wäre eine solche Veranstaltung nich zu schultern .  Mehr als eine schwarze Null ist als Ergebnis nicht zu erwarten.
Die Sponsorengaben wandern bei uns in eine Verlosung und bringen auch keinen .

Diejenigen die ehrenamtlich ohne einen einzigen  Aufwandsentschädigung 
solche Veranstaltungen ermöglichen  sind keine Abzocker sondern Verrückte die Spaß an der Sache haben .
Gottseidank gibt es davon einige, sonst würde keiner Marathon fahren können  !

Gruß Miro


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2005)

Wer nicht zu weit weg wohnt, sollte mal nach Ostbelgien kommen ! Hier gibt's nocht zwischen 12- max. 20 feinste Marathons mit super Verpflegung, Zeitnahme per Chip und Präsenten wie T-Shirts o.ä...
Beispiele: (EBBT) La Reid, Malmedy
Von den Strecken ganz zu schweigen; einen so hohen Trail-Anteil habt ihr noch nicht erlebt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Juli 2005)

ich weiss ja, dass marathons veranstalten nicht gerade billig ist, aber was ich echt immer unnötig finde sind diese starter- beigaben in form von t-shirts oder anderen unnötigen sachen (wie nennt man das ding, das es letztes jahr in kirchzarten gab?). ich hab neulich 4 ungetragene mara- t-shirts verschenkt!

ansonsten: wem die grossen marathons zu teuer sind muss sich halt umschauen, es gibt genug kleine und feine und billige veranstaltungen. wer aber unbedingt frammersbach und kirchzarten und so weiter  fahren muss, darf sich nicht beschweren!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Juli 2005)

Miro266 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, als Mitorganisator des Gäsbockmarathon  in Lambrecht/Pfalz mal ein Paar Fakten zu den Kosten eines Marathon...
> Gruß Miro



Nur so am Rande, bei einem Marathon misst man die Zeit, die die Starter brauchen um vom Start ins Ziel zu kommen. Da ihr das nicht macht, richtet ihr lediglich eine CTF oder eine Mountainbiketour aus und dafür seid ihr viel zu teuer!
Andere (z.B. die Mandelbachtaler oder die Warndt Biker) verlangen bei fast gleicher Leistung um die 15 Euro für die Langdistanz und um die 8 Euro für die Halbe.

Grüße.


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so am Rande, bei einem Marathon misst man die Zeit, die die Starter brauchen um vom Start ins Ziel zu kommen. Da ihr das nicht macht, richtet ihr lediglich eine CTF oder eine Mountainbiketour aus und dafür seid ihr viel zu teuer! ...


Wenn es nach mir geht, messen wir 2006 die Zeit. So wie in Kiedrich. Hat mir gut gefallen. Zeitnahme, Ergebnisliste, Altersklassen, aber kein Rennen.


Kelme - nicht billig, aber preiswert.


----------



## backfire (5. Juli 2005)

Das hier ist die Anmeldegebühr für den Odenwald Bikemarathon. 
Frühanmender (bis 1.7.05   )    35,-
Spätanmelder (2.7.05 - 13.9.05 die Veranstaltung findet am 18.9.05 statt    39,- 
Nachmelder    (17.9.05/18.9.05)   45,-  

Wenn ich mir dann die Liste der Sponsoren anschaue frage ich mich wieviel die eigentlich geben.  5 hochkarätige Sponsoren, nicht der Blumenladen in der Ortsmitte, nein Deutschlandweit bekannte Firmen und dann die oben genannte Abzocke. 

Ich starte seit dem letzten Jahr nur noch bei Veranstaltungen von Vereinen, Eventagenturen meide ich. Dort ist auch mal ein kostenloses Aufstellen eines Zeltes drinn (kein ausgewiesener Zeltplatz für 3 oder 5,-). Da verzichte ich gerne auf ein T`Shirt oder Trikot und zahle zwischen 25,-und 35,- , 


zB der Kellerwaldmarathon:

Eventpacket 36,-
- Startgeld plus Streckenverpflegung, die auch bei Spätankommern noch da war
- Nudelparty am Samstagabend 
- Frühstücksbuffet am Sonntagmorgen (sehr zu empfehlen) 
- geführte Streckenbesichtigung am Samstagmittag mit anschließender Besprechung bei Kaffee & Kuchen (wurde von m ir nicht in Anspruch genommen, da zu späte Anreise)
- Zusendung der -Event-CD mit Fotos und Filmen vom Marathon, Ergebnislisten und Urkunde 
- Starterpräsent (ein Brot und ein paar Radsocken

das normale Startpacket 30,-
- Startgebühr 
- Streckenverpflegung 
-Zusendung der -Event-CD mit Fotos und Filmen vom Marathon, Ergebnislisten und Urkunde 
- Starterpräsent 

 So wird das gemacht


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2005)

alle meckern immer über die trikots. ich persönlich hab noch nicht so viele und nehm die gerne mit.
wenn ich bedenke, dass man für ein bike-trikot im laden auch locker mal 40 euro und mehr hinblättert, kriegt man dann ja das rennen und die verpflegung quasi geschenkt.
so gesehen finde ich die preise für frammersbach oder keiler-bike voll ok. und ich fahre lieber werbung für einen marathon als für einen riesen konzern. zumal ich mir dieses trikot dann auch irgendwie erkämpft habe und auch gewisse erlebnisse damit verbinde.

überzogen dagegen finde ich die preise der großen bike-festivals, wo man zu dem sehr teuren startgeld auch noch das trikot für viel geld kaufen darf ...

auch finde ich die nachmeldegebühren heutzutage völlig fehl am platz. jemand, der sich am renntag erst entscheidet, zahlt sein startgeld direkt vor ort. da entstehen nicht mal bankgebühren ...

unschlagbar günstig ist in meinen augen kiedrich. zwar kein offizielles rennen, dennoch mit zeitnahme. gut organisiert und für 11 euro im vergleich zu allen anderen nahezu geschenkt   

natürlich wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn man den teilnehmern die freie wahl zwischen mit oder ohne trikot etc. lassen könnte. doch dann würden von vornherein nicht soviele präsente geordert, um am ende nicht selber drauf sitzen zu bleiben. und wenn der veranstalter statt 1000 nur 500 trikots fertigen lässt, wirds auch wieder teurer.

ist halt alles nicht so einfach, wenn man es doppelt nimmt


----------



## hügelflitzer (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Miro

Klasse, daß sich auch jemand aus der Veranstalter Ecke zu Wort meldet. Das ist doch mal ein ehrliches Wort!!! Ich glaube, man kann da schon sehen, was so alles hinter so einer Veranstaltung steht. Um das vorab wirklich noch mal klarzustellen. Es geht mir in keinem Fall darum die Leistung und Einsatz der hier gezeigt wird zu schmälern. Es geht einfach darum, ob es bei ähnlicher Leistung nicht auch kostengünstiger geht, und da gibt es meiner Meinung nach schon ein paar Ansatzpunkte. 
Vielleicht sollte man hier auch mal eine Liste aufstellen, was den durchschnittlichen Teilnehmer so ein Rennwochenende kostet. Da fallen mir neben der Startgebühr auch noch so ein paar Sachen ein.
Aber Egal. Ganz nach vorne für eine Rotstiftaktion würde auch ich das Finisher  Paket oder Sratgeschenk setzen. Natürlich kann ich hier nur für mich selber sprechen, aber in der Regel haut mich das, was da so in die Tüten kommt nicht gerade vom Hocker.
Dafür allein 7-8???????? !!!!!! Bin bis jetzt immer davon ausgegangen, daß hier Sponsoren eine Möglichkeit gegeben wird, auf ihre Produkte aufmerksam zu machen. Aber wenn man dafür bezahlen muß.  
Also: Verzichtet doch einfach auf diesen Teil, senkt die Kosten für die Teilnehmer um 5, behaltet 3 für die Vereinskasse und die Sache sieht doch schon freundlicher aus. 

Auch im Bereich Werbung und Marketing ist sicherlich einiges zu machen. 
Wir in Wolfsburg haben ebenfalls schon das ein oder andere Rennen veranstaltet. Beim ersten Mal hatten wir ebenfalls die Plakate von einer Werbeagentur. Sauteuer, und qualitativ nicht überragend. Beim nächsten Mal haben wir dann ein bißchen mit Power-Point und ähnlichem gespielt und im Copy-Shop drucken lassen. Die Kosten: ungefähr 10% vom Profipreis - bei ähnlicher Qualität.
Stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, ob man in Zeiten des Internets nicht auf Flyer und ähnliches komplett verzichten kann..Ein gut gemachter Internetauftritt, ein Eintrag auf die üblichen Veranstaltungsseiten und die Sache läuft eigentlich.Nach frühzeitiger Absprache mit der Lokalzeitung bekommt man vielleicht auch kostenlos eine halbe Seite Artikel mit Foto in einer Wochenendausgabe. Das hat bei uns eigentlich immer ganz gut geklappt.
Fast 3000 gespart 
 
Und wie gesagt:  
Wie machen das die RTF  Veranstalter???? 

Grüße 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (5. Juli 2005)

Dieses Gejammere ist doch nicht mehr auszuhalten. Wenn dir ein Marathon zu teuer ist, dann fahr einfach nicht mehr hin!

Aber in Wirklichkeit ist es doch so, dass du wahrscheinlich nur zu geizig bist. Soll heissen, du nimmst die Leistung zwar gerne in Anspruch, aber willst nicht dafür zahlen. Und das ist einfach widerlich.

Vereinzelt wird auf den Marathons schon Mist gebaut, siehe Garmisch. Dafür stirbt diese Veranstaltung auch. Bei den meisten anderen Veranstaltungen scheint die Nachfrage jedoch immer noch sehr hoch zu sein, trotz dieses Gemeckere von wegen hoher Preise.

Also: Wenn es dir zu teuer ist, bleib zu hause oder organisier deinen eigenen Marathon!


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Juli 2005)

bike bike schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Gejammere ist doch nicht mehr auszuhalten. Wenn dir ein Marathon zu teuer ist, dann fahr einfach nicht mehr hin!
> 
> Aber in Wirklichkeit ist es doch so, dass du wahrscheinlich nur zu geizig bist. Soll heissen, du nimmst die Leistung zwar gerne in Anspruch, aber willst nicht dafür zahlen. Und das ist einfach widerlich.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genau so. Wer nur EINMAL einen Marathon mitorganisiert hat, der weiß, wieviel Arbeit, Lauferei, nächtelanges Brüten über die richtige Orga und Freizeit das ganze kostet. Das kann man eigentlich mit Geld gar nicht bezahlen! Marathon-Vorbereitungen fangen direkt nach dem Rennen an! Frei nach Herberger: Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen.

Würde allen - teilweise berechtigten - Kritikern empfehlen, mal einen MA mit vorzubereiten, so richtig, mit allem drum und dran; Behördengänge, Sponsorensuche, Suche nach freiwilligen Helfern usw usw usw...die Liste ist endlos.
Dann wäre hier ziemlich schnell Schicht im Schacht.

Wie gesagt: wer meint er wird abgezockt soll die Veranstaltungen meiden. Wer es dennoch tut und sich hinterher trotzdem beschwert: Klappe halten!!

Ist nicht böse gemeint, o.k?


----------



## kettenlutscher (5. Juli 2005)

Also eigentlich zocken nur die großen voll ab ... 

Beispiel Upsolut MV ( RIVA, Willingen, Garmisch ) .. diese Zocken eine Gebühr von 40,- EUR ab und nehmen bei Teilnehmerzahlen bis zu 2500 ca. 100000,- EUR ein !!!!!!!! und schaut euch mal die Gewinnausschüttung: Wird nicht offiziell verraten, weil nur die ersten 3 der großen Runde ein Hungerlohn abbekommen. Es müßten min. 10% der Fahrer geehrt werden, also bei 100 startern einer Klasse die besten 10. Und vor allem auch in allen klassen !! und der Veranstalter sollte min 20% der Einnahmen in die Gewinnkasse schütten, das wären 20000 EUR...
Leider Fließt das meiste Geld hier in die Taschen von Upsolut MV


Beispiel German Bike masters ( Orga: Radsportakademie ) .. die zocken 150,- EUR für die Serie ab, und man bekommt ein trikot.. toll: warenwert bei der stückzahl max. 25,- EUR und die Gewinnausschüttung: lächerlich !! die ersten 3 kriegen noch ein paar Flocken, dann der 4 und 5 das Startgeld vergütet... und der rest zahlt kräftig in die Tasche der Orga !!!


Die kleinen von Vereinen organizierten Marathons sind da viel besser. Sie haben teils kleine Starterzahlen nehmen zwischen 25 und 35 EUR, schütten aber oft Verhältnismässig hohe Gewinne aus. Sie haben aber viel kosten, da es auch für die kleinen Vereine ist es auch nicht so leicht Sponsoren zu finden usw..
deshalb finde ich sind 30 EUR in Pfronten, Altenau oder Blankenburg viel angebrachter als 40 EUR GBM oder BIKE-Marathons..


.. Die Spitze der Abzocke ist zur Zeit Black Forest Ultra in Kirchzarten .. 65,- EUR wenn man sich am WE nachmelden will.. Kein Wunder fahren da so viele Schweizer mit.. die können sich es leisten..


----------



## gorbi73 (5. Juli 2005)

@bike bike

Da wär ich etwas vorsichtiger mit solchen Äußerungen! Ich fahr in allererster Linie Marathons, weil ich biken möchte. Das Bohei drumrum nehm ich schon in Anspruch, weils eben da ist. Wenn aber nix da ist, oder die gebotene Leistung nicht dem gezahlten Preis entspricht, darf doch Kritik geäußert werden, oder? Gemäß Grundgesetz also nix Verkehrtes...


----------



## chris29 (5. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi nochmal,
> 
> Bsebic schreibt was über die Negativ- und Positivbeispiele Altenau und Blankenburg. Da trifft er glaube ich den Nagel auf den Kopf.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Ich organisiere den Marathon in Altenau seit 2000 mit. 40  hat bisher noch niemand bei uns bezahlt!
Die Sache mit der Nachmeldegebühr ist in sofern gerechtfertigt da man sich als Veranstalter viel Arbeit wärend des Events erspart wenn sich die Teilnehmer bis 1 Woche vorher anmelden. Da wir ja nicht nur Startnummern ausgeben müssen sondern noch ein "paar" andere Sachen zu tun haben. Der Event wird ja im Vorfeld von nur 4-6 Leuten organisiert.
Ich habe mir selber schon Sprüche anhören müssen wenn der Teilnehmer Sonntagsmorgens 30 Min. vor Start angeschissen kommt und möchte sich noch nachmelden, obwohl 1 Std. vor Start Meldeschluss ist. Da fällt mir dann nichts mehr zu ein, wenn dann gesagt wird "wir sind unfähig einen Marathon zu organisieren".
Nur mal ein Beispiel zu Einnahmen vs. Ausgaben:
Wir nehmen ca 11000  an Startgeldern ein.
Die Ausgaben für:  Strecke/Energievers./Veranstaltungsgelände/Eishalle/Festzelt/Startnummern/Helferverpflegung/Teilnehmerverpflegug/Polizei/Feuerwehr/THW und so weiter und so fort......übersteigt den Betrag um ca. 5000. Diese Diefferenz wird von unseren Sponsoren ausgeglichen.
Unterm Strich gehen wir +/- NULL aus dieser Veranstaltung!
Das einzigste was sich im nächsten Jahr definitiv ändert ist, dass wir die Starterpakete merklich aufwerten, dass ist der einzigste Punkt der negativ ist!
Und jetzt noch mal zu den Veranstaltungen in Blankenburg und Hochsolling:
Blankenburg: keine Vorabinfos, Nachmeldung nur vor Ort (Was war das für ein Schwachsinn???) sehr schlechtes Rahmenprogramm usw.
Hochsolling: die Warnwesten sollten wol ein Witz sein, schlechte Zeitnahme, Startnummernausgabe Sontagsmorgens von 6-7 Uhr  
Also, jeder MA hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten! Kosten tun sie alle, aber wer 3000-5000 für ein Fahrrad ausgibt, dem werden 20-30  für ein Rennen nicht umbringen.
VG
Christian


----------



## gorbi73 (5. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wer 3000-5000 für ein Fahrrad ausgibt, dem werden 20-30  für ein Rennen nicht umbringen.
> VG
> Christian



Keine Ahnung, woher immer diese Preisvorstellungen für die Bikes herkommen  Wird echt von Seiten des Veranstalters mit solchen Gedankenspielen kalkuliert? Dann wundert mich echt nix mehr! Zumal sich ja keiner über 20 - 30 aufregt, aber wenns schnell mal das Doppelte kostet hat der Spaß halt ein Loch. Außerdem soll es auch Biker geben, die deutlich mehr als ein Rennen pro Jahr bestreiten.


----------



## backfire (5. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> [[Also, jeder MA hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten! Kosten tun sie alle, aber wer 3000-5000 für ein Fahrrad ausgibt, dem werden 20-30  für ein Rennen nicht umbringen.
> VG
> Christian



Hallo Christian,
gegen die 20-30  hab ich nichts , die bezahle ich, ABER wenn ich für einen MA 2,5 Monate in vorraus (hab beruflich ein Probl. mit einer so langen Vorrausplanung) 35  hinlegen soll und etwa 1 Monat vor dem MA 39  dann halte ich das für Abzocke.


----------



## mea culpa (5. Juli 2005)

Die Kosten sind es nicht, die mich ärgern. Mich frustiert das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auf so manchen - nicht allen! - Rennen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel von der Verpflegung ausgehe, kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass fast an allen Rennen fast alle Teilnehmer meckern. Ob es ein 24h-Rennen oder ein CC ist - die letzten beißen immer ins Gras. Es gibt halt nichts anderes mehr... Wobei ich hier nicht von Stunden ausgehe, die so mancher hinterherzuckelt, es geht meist nur um Minuten. 

Dann sind Drinks offensichtlich von Laien gepanscht - man fragt sich manchmal, ob die keine Panschanleitung lesen können. Mal ist das Zeug schon fast dickflüssig, mal fragt man sich, wo das Pulver gelandet ist. Auf Nudelparties gibt es zwar ab und zu geniales Zeug, aber meist Pampe, die so manchem Fahrer auf den Magen schlägt (gerade zu Ende gegangene Tour-Transalp: Die Hackfleischsoße sorgte für gewaltig Probleme bei den Fahrern!). Bananen sind gleich weg, Melonen sowieso. Tja, warum soll ich also viel Geld bezahlen, wenn ich ohnehin Selbstverpflegung betreiben muss?

Die Routen verleiten so manchen zu unfreiwilligen Umwegen - das lese ich hier nicht nur öfter, das passiert auch mir und meinen Mitfahrern. Ärgerlich, wenn die Ausschilderung fehlt... Absicherung der Strecke? Puh! Teilweise trödeln Leute mit Kinderwagen vor einem über die Trails - das ist schlicht untragbar!

Hygiene? Naja... Schwamm drüber. Aus dem Hallenbad wird man von Badegästen verjagt (Freudenstadt), Klos finden sich überhaupt nicht, man muss in Hotels für Ärger sorgen (Wildbad). 

Mecker, mecker... Klar, das ist einfach. Ich gebe zu, ich würde eine solche Veranstaltung ungern bewältigen müssen - ich tu´s aber auch nicht, weil ich mir´s nicht zutraue! Wer sich´s zutraut, sollte es auch draufhaben. Finde ich. Und wenn alles (oder vieles, man ist ja nicht unverschämt) passt, gibt jeder gern Geld aus. Oder? Beispiel: Die Verpflegung in Ruhpolding! Mmmmmhhhh...


----------



## mea culpa (5. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> wer 3000-5000 für ein Fahrrad ausgibt, dem werden 20-30  für ein Rennen nicht umbringen.




   

Cooles Argument!    Ich kenne wenige, deren Bikes mehr als die Hälfte dieser Schätzung gekostet haben! Und die beschweren sich sicher nicht über hohe Startgebühren, sondern über fehlende Leistungen. Wie ich...


----------



## 007ike (5. Juli 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nach mir geht, messen wir 2006 die Zeit. So wie in Kiedrich. Hat mir gut gefallen. Zeitnahme, Ergebnisliste, Altersklassen, aber kein Rennen.
> 
> 
> Kelme - nicht billig, aber preiswert.


 Also das verstehe ich nicht??? Im Prinzip alles wie bei einem Rennen: Startnummer, Verpflegung, tolle Strecke, mehrere Distanzen zur Auswahl, Finisher Gabe, Zeitnahme, Ergebnisliste, Aufwand für die Ausrichter, Startgebühr?

Aber kein Rennen???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (5. Juli 2005)

mea culpa schrieb:
			
		

> Cooles Argument!    Ich kenne wenige, deren Bikes mehr als die Hälfte dieser Schätzung gekostet haben! Und die beschweren sich sicher nicht über hohe Startgebühren, sondern über fehlende Leistungen. Wie ich...


Hallo,
ich kann ja hier auch nicht ersehen wie teuer Eure Bikes waren und es interessiert mich eigendlich auch garnicht, meins hat ja auch nur 2000  gekostet.
Die meisten die sich bei uns über "fehlende Leistungen" beschweren haben aber die besagten Carbon/XTR- Bikes.
Und es regt mich auf wenn hier jemand falsche Tatsachen ins Forum stellt, wie z. B.: 40 e für unseren Marathon.
Es wird immer jemand etwas finden was Ihn stört, oder ein Helfer der schlecht drauf ist, pisst einem ans Bein, dass hat aber noch lange nichts zu sagen wie gut oder schlecht eine Veranstaltung ist.
Über die 20  der Foto DVD mag sich der ein oder andere aufregen aber ohne sie gesehen zu haben, würde ich mir jede Bemerkung darüber verkneifen. Die DVD ist von einen profess. Fotographen gemacht worden und eben nicht eine zusammengewürfelte Foto-CD!
Wir jedenfalls haben zu 95% nur pos. Feetback bekommen und da kann ich eine Person die das CC- Rennen als Schweinerei o.Ä. betrachtet, weil er sich zu spät angemeldet hat, verkraften!


----------



## hügelflitzer (5. Juli 2005)

Hi Chris, 

was heißt hier falsche Tatsachen???? 
Ich habe bei Euch dieses Jahr 30 Startgebühr + 10 Nachmeldegebühr bezahlt, und das auch so geschrieben. 

Nachmeldegebühren, auch so ein leidiges Thema.......
Leider weiß eben nicht jeder Wochen im Voraus, ob er an dem Wochenende fahren kann. Meldet man sich trotzdem an und kann dann nicht, hat man finanziell gesehen den Supergau - das Startgeld ist dann eben futsch..... 
Habe es bei Euch leider auch schon erlebt, daß es da selbst bei triftigen und freundlich vorgebrachten Gründen keine Gnade gibt.... 
Andere Veranstalter sind da wesentlich kulanter. O.k. Ihr müßt planen, aber jemand, der so ein Rennen schon seit 2000 veranstaltet, sollte das eigentlich abschätzen können.... 

Im übrigen finde ich es ziemlich komisch, daß Du hier mit den Fehlern anderer Veranstalter argumentierst. Das sagt schon einiges....


----------



## chris29 (5. Juli 2005)

hügelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> was heißt hier falsche Tatsachen????
> Ich habe bei Euch dieses Jahr 30 Startgebühr + 10 Nachmeldegebühr bezahlt, und das auch so geschrieben.
> ...



Normalerweise beträgt das Startgeld bei uns 25  + 10  Nachmeldegebühren das sind  dann 35  und nicht 40..
Soweit ich weiß endet die Meldefrist am 15.Mai das sind dann 7 Tage bis zum Termin. das sollte man m.E. planen können.
Ich weiß unter anderem auch was bei uns von 2000-2003 schief gelaufen ist und diese Fehler haben wir soweit es unsere finanziellen Möglichkeiten zuließen auch ausgemerzt.
Blankenburg und Neuhaus waren auch nur Beispiele für Marathons bei denen auch nicht alles perfekt ist. Ich hätte auch noch andere anführen können...

Mittlerweile hab ich auch keine Lust mehr auf diese Diskussion, da man es halt nie allen Recht machen kann und das ist bei jedem Marathon oder CC- Rennen so, dem einen gefällt's dem anderen nicht.
VG
Christian


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juli 2005)

hÃ¼gelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> was heiÃt hier falsche Tatsachen????
> Ich habe bei Euch dieses Jahr 30â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr + 10â¬ NachmeldegebÃ¼hr bezahlt, und das auch so geschrieben.



Finde 10 Euro NachmeldegebÃ¼hr auch vÃ¶llig Ã¼berzogen, 5 Euro sollten ausreichen. 



			
				hÃ¼gelflitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Meldet man sich trotzdem an und kann dann nicht, hat man finanziell gesehen den Supergau - das Startgeld ist dann eben futsch.....


Genau das ist der Punkt, warum gehen die Veranstalter nicht hin und bieten den frÃ¼h angemeldeten Teilnehmern an, bei Verhinderung die StartgebÃ¼hr gegen Abzug einer VerwaltungsgebÃ¼hr in HÃ¶he der NachmeldegebÃ¼hr zurÃ¼ckzuerstatten?

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Also das verstehe ich nicht??? Im Prinzip alles wie bei einem Rennen: Startnummer, Verpflegung, tolle Strecke, mehrere Distanzen zur Auswahl, Finisher Gabe, Zeitnahme, Ergebnisliste, Aufwand für die Ausrichter, Startgebühr?
> 
> Aber kein Rennen???????????


Wenn die ganze Veranstaltung unter dem Motto "zur Erzielung einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit" läuft, ist das versicherungstechnisch was ganz anderes und könnte durch unsere derzeitige Veranstalterhaftpflicht nicht abgedeckt werden. Dann geht es auch wohl nur über den BDR.
Unterschied zum Rennen ist halt auch, dass es keine Siegerehrung gibt. Bei uns gibt es dafür halt "Fettester Bock am Berg-Cup", "Lady-Uphill-Wertung", ... .
Wir schütten auch kein Preisgeld an die Klassenschnellsten aus.


Kelme


----------



## Hugo (5. Juli 2005)

sollte man ma abstimmen, wie viele leute im schnitt eigentlich "erkämpfte, näml. bezahlte" trikots, t-shirts, warnwesten, buffs, handschuhe und was es sonst noch so alles gibt haben wollen?

noch so ne sache...die briefe die man immer rechtzeitig vor den events bekommt...die veranstallter beschwern sich dass die so teuer sind...ja wieso verschickt ihr die dann?!
die briefe bekommen die leute die in der kundendatei drin sind, sprich das rennen schonmal gemacht haben.
zu 90% sind das bei den meisten rennen lokale biker die ohnehin wissen wann welches rennen statt findet
die andern 10% sind touristen die entweder kommen, oder nicht, die entscheidung aber sicher nicht von dem briefchen abhängig machen.
gerade heutzutage wo man bei jedem furz seine e-mail adresse angeben muss gehts doch billiger.
positives beispiel wombach.
es gibt in unregelmässigen abständen ca 3-5 newsletter im jahr, gerade genug um zu informiern, aber noch nicht zu viel um zu nerven.
Urkunden...noch son ding....wo soll man die ganzen urkunden den hin packen?!
wieder wombach....die urkunde gibts als pdf-datei zum download, wer sie haben will druckt sie sich aus, wer nicht lässts bleiben....wieder kosten gespart

und die erwähnten 2-3riegel +  energydrinks sind ja ma n witz.
selbst in frammersbach bei der EM wurden nicht so viele riegel verbraucht.
die meisten (min. 70%) fahr eh immer nur kurzstrecke, wie will jemand auf 60km drei riegel essen?
ne woche später werden die riegel bei ebay drin stehn, aber bringen tut das nix, treibt nur die kosten hoch.
gerade die ganzen riegel kann man sich wirklich schenken.
die schnellen leute versorgen sich selbst und die "breitensportler" essen auch n stückchen käsekuchen was den gleichen brennwert hat, nur deutl. leichter zu kauen ist...
die liste ist endlos....vater staat baut brücken die kein mensch braucht und marathonveranstalter packen starter-tüten die kein mensch braucht


----------



## spechto (5. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hochsolling: die Warnwesten sollten wol ein Witz sein, schlechte Zeitnahme, Startnummernausgabe Sontagsmorgens von 6-7 Uhr


Schlechte Zeitnahme? Was heisst schlecht?   
Zur Startnummernausgabe: 6-7 Uhr ist richtig, aber da fehlt noch was:
Samstag von 14:00 bis 19:00 Uhr und ich glaube Sonntags zusätzlich von 8:00 bis 8:30 Uhr. 
Der erste Start ist um 8:00 Uhr.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## chris29 (5. Juli 2005)

spechto schrieb:
			
		

> Schlechte Zeitnahme? Was heisst schlecht?
> Zur Startnummernausgabe: 6-7 Uhr ist richtig, aber da fehlt noch was:
> Samstag von 14:00 bis 19:00 Uhr und ich glaube Sonntags zusätzlich von 8:00 bis 8:30 Uhr.
> Der erste Start ist um 8:00 Uhr.
> ...


Nur bin ich um 9.00 Uhr gestartet und musste mich anstrengen von Altenau aus bis um 7.00 Uhr da zu sein, man muss ja auch noch schlafen.
Zur Zeitnahme nur eins: als die Siegerehrung bei uns in 2003 noch eh lange dauerte hat man uns auseinander genommen, und im Hochsolling soll das wiederum gut sein, das glaubste doch selber nicht, gerade die Spitzenfahrer gehn da auf die Barrikaden!


----------



## Hugo (5. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bin ich um 9.00 Uhr gestartet und musste mich anstrengen von Altenau aus bis um 7.00 Uhr da zu sein, man muss ja auch noch schlafen.
> Zur Zeitnahme nur eins: als die Siegerehrung bei uns in 2003 noch eh lange dauerte hat man uns auseinander genommen, und im Hochsolling soll das wiederum gut sein, das glaubste doch selber nicht, gerade die Spitzenfahrer gehn da auf die Barrikaden!



??? wenns doch von 8 bis 8-30 die startnummern gab hätte das doch gelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juli 2005)

Ey, was will ich mit diesem ganzen Startgeschenk-Kram? Die meisten machen immer ein Geschrei, wenn die Armlinge in der Starttüte nicht gefallen, das Trikot in Größe L zu klein ausfällt oder zu bunt ist und es das Handtuch bereits schon 1999 gegben hat. 
Mensch, manche trainieren bei Minusgraden stundenlang auf'm Bike die Fahrtechnik auf verschneiten Trails, gehen spätabends nach einem langen Arbeitstag bei stockdunklen minus 15 Grad noch durch den Schnee joggen, plagen sich im Frühjahr mit 6-Stunden-GA-Fahrten auf'm Rennrad und gehen im Sommer bis an die Kotzgrenze beim SB-Training auf'm Bike nur um auf den solchen Rennen im Sommer vorne dabei zu sein, was interessiert da noch der Krimkrams, der neben Startnummer, Transponder und Höhendiagramm liegt? Ich guck mir das Geschenkzeug an, sage aha und verschenke es an Freunde/Freundin/Verwandte/bekannte wenns mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## mimemo (6. Juli 2005)

uwero schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zweigeteilter Meinung. Auf der einen Seite gibts gute Marathon-Veranstaltungen mit moderaten Startgebühren und guter Leistung. Beispiele Bad Pyrmont, Bad Driburg Bergsprint, etc..
> 
> Allerdings gibt es inzwischen auch viele Negativbeispiele: Mein derzeit negativstes Erlebnis: SOLLING MARATHON. Dort mussten meine und andere Kinder auf der Strecke 25km in den Klassen *U13 und U15 * jeweils *22* Teuro bezahlen.
> 
> ...


ich glaube wenn jemand seinen kindern n scott scale carbon rad hinstellen kann der sollte und darf sich über die startpreise glaube ich keine allzu großen sorgen/gedanken machen.

...und jetzt kommt bestimmt der spruch "die werden aber gesponsort und fahren für scott"!!

umso weniger ein grund sich über die startpreise gedanken zu machen denn andere kaufen ihr bike selber und haben auch die startpreise zu errichten.
wenn jemand mit den startpreisen nicht einverstanden ist brauch er ja nicht hinfahren denn die startpreise stehen öffentlich in jeder ausschreiben und wenn jemand meint die sind zu hoch/teuer brauch er ja nicht hinfahren!!


----------



## Christer (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

der absolute Witz sind einfach die 90 Euro Startgebühr plus 10 Euro Reinigungspauschale bei einem 24 Stunden Rennen. 100 Euro oder fast 200 DM sind einfach um Welten übertrieben. Gerade wenn man sieht was man dafür bekommt. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## spechto (6. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bin ich um 9.00 Uhr gestartet und musste mich anstrengen von Altenau aus bis um 7.00 Uhr da zu sein, man muss ja auch noch schlafen.
> Zur Zeitnahme nur eins: als die Siegerehrung bei uns in 2003 noch eh lange dauerte hat man uns auseinander genommen, und im Hochsolling soll das wiederum gut sein, das glaubste doch selber nicht, gerade die Spitzenfahrer gehn da auf die Barrikaden!



Die Startunterlagen konnten von 8:00 bis 8:30 abgeholt werden. Allerdings kam diese Information für viele zu spät. Sorry dafür.

Zur Zeitnahme: Der Zeitpunkt der Siegerehrung hat im wesentlichen nichts mit der Qualität der Zeitnahme selbst zu tun ... Verzögerungen gab es, weil einige Fahrer falsch gestartet sind, einige trotz Rennabbruch durchs Ziel fahren mussten, usw. Die Korrekturen solcher "Pannen" dauert leider etwas, zumal bei den Fahrern, die statt um 9:30 um 9:00 Uhr gestartet sind, geklärt werden musste, ob diese nun zu disqualifizieren sind oder nicht. Bis man dann die dafür Verantwortlichen zusammen hat, können schnell mal 10 Minuten um sein, da diese am Veranstaltungstag auch Ihre Aufgaben haben, dann wird noch diskutiert, usw. Ich denke, dass 30 Minuten Verzögerung der Siegerehrung noch akzeptabel sind, oder?

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Bsepic (6. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit der Nachmeldegebühr ist in sofern gerechtfertigt da man sich als Veranstalter viel Arbeit wärend des Events erspart wenn sich die Teilnehmer bis 1 Woche vorher anmelden. Da wir ja nicht nur Startnummern ausgeben müssen sondern noch ein "paar" andere Sachen zu tun haben.


 Sorry, aber müssen 2 Leute einen dabei zuschauen wenn man seinen Namen auf einen Zettel schreibt? Ich war um ca 11.30 Uhr in Altenau, also noch vor Ende des Anmeldeschlusses. Da habe ich den Zettel ausgefüllt und bin zur Startnummernausgabe und habe das Starterpaket abgeholt. 
Jetzt schreibe mal bitte in einem ruhigen Ton welche Arbeit ihr noch mit mir hattet das die 10.- Euro (2/3 des Stargeldes!!!) rechtfertigen.
Ach so, mein Rad hat auch keine 3000-5000.- Euro gekostet.


			
				chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und da kann ich eine Person die das CC- Rennen als Schweinerei o.Ä. betrachtet, weil er sich zu spät angemeldet hat, verkraften!


 Um es noch mal klar zu stellen, es ging dabei nicht um die Startgebühr von 15.- Euro und das Rennen an sich, sondern um die überhöhte Nachmeldegebühr. Und die empfinde ich als Schweinerei und stehe auch dazu. 
An sich war ja das Starterfeld im CC-Rennen auch kleiner als letztes Jahr wenn ich es recht im Gedächtnis habe. Nicht jeder kann berufsmäßig so planen wie er gerne möchte und muss sich mehr oder weniger spontan entscheiden.  Im Zeitalter der EDV sollte es doch auch für einen Veranstalter möglich sein etwas spontaner zu agieren oder? Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Nachmeldegebühren auch einige Sportler abhalten sich sowas mal anzutuen.


----------



## Storck-Racer (7. Juli 2005)

Auch ein Beispiel für Abzockerei ist das BIKE-Festival in Willingen:

40,- Startgebühr und dann für das Expo-Gelände noch einmal extra Eintritt...
Die wollen doch eigentlich was verkaufen, oder nicht? Und dafür soll ICH dann zahlen? 
Schönen Dank auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht kann mich jemand aufklären, warum es die Nachmeldegebühren eigentlich gibt - und warum in dieser Höhe? 

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Nachmelder einfach keine "Startgeschenke" bekommen (Es doch reine Startgeschenke, oder? Sieger- und Finishergeschenke bekommt man eigentlich nicht schon mit der Anmeldung...   ). Wirklich Wert auf das Zeug legt meines Wissens kaum jemand.

Die zwei Riegel pro FahrerIn zusätzlich sollten noch drin sein und ein paar Liter Wasser mehr ebenfalls. Pulver und Riegel werden nicht so schnell schlecht, das Zeug reicht fürs nächste Jahr auch noch. Zumal es bei größeren Veranstaltungen meist doch gesponsert wird... (Sicher korrigiert das jetzt wieder jemand - nur zu!   )

Transponder und Startnummern werden immer wieder verwendet und kosten normalerweise Pfand. Und ob der Verleiher 300 oder 500 Dinger in die Kisten packt, ist doch eigentlich auch egal, oder?

So, jetzt bin ich auf Gegenargumente gespannt!


----------



## chris29 (7. Juli 2005)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann mich jemand aufklären, warum es die Nachmeldegebühren eigentlich gibt - und warum in dieser Höhe?
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Nachmelder einfach keine "Startgeschenke" bekommen (Es doch reine Startgeschenke, oder? Sieger- und Finishergeschenke bekommt man eigentlich nicht schon mit der Anmeldung...   ). Wirklich Wert auf das Zeug legt meines Wissens kaum jemand.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
1. Die Nachmeldegebühren sollen verhindern das X Leute erst am Renntag melden, wenn sie meinen das Wetter sei gut genug. Auch wir müssen  planen, und alles bekommt man eben nicht! gesponsort. So zum Beisp. bei uns, wir müssen Bananen und Isogetränke einkaufen, Erfahrung hin oder her, wenn 60 % erst am Renntag melden kann ich so etwas nicht kalkulieren, weil ich ja nicht der Wettergott bin und ich nicht in die Zukunft sehen kann.
Ferner ist der Arbeit- und Personaleinsatz recht hoch, der Nachmelder muss bezahlen (1. Person) dann bekommt er seine Startnummer (2.Person) dann muss er noch in die Startliste (3. Person). Wenn jetzt einer sagt:"das kann doch eine Person erledigen" der irrt. Jemand der die regulären Startnummern ausgibt kann nicht auch noch die Nachmelder bedienen.
Allerdings gebe ich euch Recht wenn die Nachmeldegebühr einen Monat vor Start fällig wird ist das nicht so schön.
2. Die Isogetränke werden von unseren Lieferanten extra für uns angemischt, diese haben dann eine Haltbarkeit von 3 Wochen!
3. Startnummern werden bei uns nicht zurückgenommen, sie kosten somit jedes Jahr wieder Geld.
4. Transponder werden zwar immer wieder verwendet, die Fa. Sport Ident, die bei uns die Zeitnahme regelt, kostet aber ebenfalls über 2000.
5. Zu den Startgeschenken: man kann einiges besser machen, wir werden das im nächsten Jahr auch ändern. Ich glaub hier hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag gemacht, wir sollten eine Umfrage starten zu diesem Thema.

VG
Christian


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juli 2005)

Dan stell ich meine Frage halt nochmal, würde mich echt interessieren: Warum gehen die Veranstalter nicht hin und bieten früh angemeldeten Teilnehmern an, bei Verhinderung am Veranstaltungstag, das Startgeld gegen Abzug einer Verwaltungspauschale in Höhe der Nachmeldegebühr zurückzuerstatten?

Grüße.


----------



## Christer (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dan stell ich meine Frage halt nochmal, würde mich echt interessieren: Warum gehen die Veranstalter nicht hin und bieten früh angemeldeten Teilnehmern an, bei Verhinderung am Veranstaltungstag, das Startgeld gegen Abzug einer Verwaltungspauschale in Höhe der Nachmeldegebühr zurückzuerstatten?
> Grüße.



Eine große und gute Veranstaltung kostet natürlich auch etwas und der Veranstalter muß mit den Einnahmen aus den Teilnehmer Gebürhen kalkulieren. Wenn man so verfahren würde wie Du es beschreibst, dann könnten ja alle Fahrer bei einem Marathon/24 Stunden Rennen einfach absagen wann und wie sie wollen, z.B. bei schlechtem Wetter. Stelle dir vor ein großes Event wird komplett vorbereitet und kein Fahrer/Teilnehmer kommt. Dann wird die Veranstaltung ganz sicher nicht noch einmal stattfinden. Eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen, denke ich...

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juli 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dass ist ein Argument.

Ich dachte halt nur, dass man so mehr Frühanmelder anlocken könnte, damit man im Vorfeld mehr Kapital zu Verfügung hat und die Rückzahlungen dann mit den Nachmeldegebühren auffangen könnte. Verm. lässt sich das aber aus deinem o.a. Grund in der Praxis nicht durchführen. Aber schön wärs schon, für beide Seiten...

Grüße.


----------



## michael59 (7. Juli 2005)

ganz einfach:

nächtes jahr wird bei 75% des startgeldes angerechnet- 25% für verwaltung sollte eigentlich reichen und ich habe mein ziel erreicht- die teilnehmer an meine veranstaltung zu binden und die teilnehmer haben auch einen guten grund wieder dabei zu sein  

micha


----------



## Kelme (7. Juli 2005)

Wir haben jetzt im zweiten Jahr den Versuch gemacht, ohne Nachmeldegebühr auszukommen. Mit ein paar Jahren Erfahrung auf dem Buckel kriegt man schon ganz gut hin, wie sich das Meldergebnis entwickeln wird, wenn man zum Tag X vor dem Termin eine gewisse Menge an Meldungen erreicht hat. Daraus werden dann die konkreten Mengen abgeleitet, die abhängig von der Teilnehmerzahl sind. Bis hin zu den nicht immer beliebten Finisherpräsenten (dieses haben TeilnehmerInnen gefragt, warum es denn kein T-Shirt gibt).
Den Unsicherheitsfaktor "Wetter" kennen wir zur Genüge (Gäsbock-Marathon (upps, darf ich ja gar nicht schreiben  )). 
Ergebnis 2005: 76 Leute kamen nicht (wollten aber auch kein Geld zurück) und 75 Nachmeldungen trotz Sauwetter. Unentscheiden also. Im Vorfeld solcher Veranstaltungem gibt es von Leuten, die recht früh melden und dann in ein *echtes* Problem reinlaufen, immer mal wieder Anfragen zur Rückerstattung der Startgebühr (Bänderriss, Job schießt quer, vorzeitig Papa geworden, ...). Mit ein wenig Flexibilität (wie wär's mit einem freien Startplatz im Folgejahr?) kommt man zu einem Ausgleich.


Kelme - in diesem Sinne


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juli 2005)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ein wenig Flexibilität (wie wär's mit einem freien Startplatz im Folgejahr?) kommt man zu einem Ausgleich.
> 
> 
> Kelme - in diesem Sinne



Finde ich eine schöne und faire Lösung  

Grüße.


----------



## Wave (7. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich organisiere den Marathon in Altenau seit 2000 mit. 40 â¬ hat bisher noch niemand bei uns bezahlt!
> Die Sache mit der NachmeldegebÃ¼hr ist in sofern gerechtfertigt da man sich als Veranstalter viel Arbeit wÃ¤rend des Events erspart wenn sich die Teilnehmer bis 1 Woche vorher anmelden. Da wir ja nicht nur Startnummern ausgeben mÃ¼ssen sondern noch ein "paar" andere Sachen zu tun haben. Der Event wird ja im Vorfeld von nur 4-6 Leuten organisiert.
> ...



ihr macht ganz klar irgendwas falsch!


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2005)

Rückerstattungen von Startgebühren bei Nichtstarten verursachen enormen Aufwand (und einiges an Kosten), so dass ich dafür Verständnis habe, wenn sich Veranstalter hier weigert. Ich würde es auch tun... 

Vorschlag: verzichtet doch auf Präsente und verkauft z.B. bedruckte Flaschen oder T-Shirts zum Selbstkostenpreis an Teilnehmer oder auch nur an Finisher (5 oder so hat jeder übrig). So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er ein Shirt will oder eben nicht. Und bezahlt keine versteckten Kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hügelflitzer (7. Juli 2005)

Finde ich auch eine gute Lösung (das mit dem Gutschreiben der Startgebühr fürs nächste Jahr), wenn mann nicht starten kann   

Grüße 

Dirk


----------



## Edith L. (7. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 1. Die Nachmeldegebühren sollen verhindern das X Leute erst am Renntag melden, wenn sie meinen das Wetter sei gut genug.
> VG
> Christian



    

Die Wahrheit wird wohl eher sein, dass durch die in der Höhe abschreckend wirkende Nachmeldegebühr erreicht werden soll, dass sich jeder potenzielle Interessent veranlasst sieht, sich frühst möglich zu melden. 

Damit soll einzig und allein verhindert werden, dass sich bei schlechtem Wetter am Veranstaltungstag plötzlich keiner zur Teilnahme meldet.

Damit wird aber das grundsätzlich vom Veranstalter zu tragende Risiko in Ausgestaltung der gesamten Veranstaltung und im Hinblick auf die herrschenden Wetterverhältnisse am Veranstaltungstag vollständig auf die Teilnehmer abgewälzt. 


Was man hat, hat man schliesslich!

Diese Riskoabwälzung verbunden mit der Erhebung von hohen Nachmeldegebühren verstösst anscheinend, wie vorliegend dokumentiert, gegen das Anstandsgefühl vieler billig und gerecht Denkender.

Äusserst zuträglich sind da insbesondere die Ausführungen, dass man ja wohl mal....zahlen könne, da man 3000,00  aufwärts Bikes aus Carbon und mit XTR-Parts bewegt.

Das ist sicherlich die überwiegende Mehrheit hier!    

Komme auch keiner mit hohen Verwaltungskosten aufgrund von Nachmeldungen am Veranstaltungstag. Startnummer sind sowieso schon anfertigt und die "Auffüllung" von Starterlisten ist bis kurz vor Start dank EDV unproblematisch möglich. 

Mich schrecken hohe Nachmeldegebühren jedenfalls ab. 
Das bewegt mich anderseits aber nicht dazu Voranmeldungen abzugeben. 
Bereits die dazwischen liegende Zeit ist mit Unwägbarkeiten behaftet, die zwar in meinem Risikobereich liegen, aber nicht dazu führen sollen, den Veranstalter bereits im Vorfeld zu bereichern.


----------



## backfire (7. Juli 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Mich schrecken hohe Nachmeldegebühren jedenfalls ab.



Mich auch, deshalb nehme ich zum Beispiel nicht an einem Marathon bei uns in der Nähe teil, obwohl ich schon gerne mal die Strecke mit anderen im Wettstreit abfahren wollte.

Aber bei den Kosten:
Frühanmender (bis 1.7.05  ) 35,-
Spätanmelder (2.7.05 - 13.9.05 die Veranstaltung findet am 18.9.05 statt) 39,-
Nachmelder (17.9.05/18.9.05) 45,-  

fahr ich gemütlich mit dem Rad hin unfd feuer die Kollegen an.


----------



## chris29 (7. Juli 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> [*COLOR=Red]Die Wahrheit wird wohl eher sein, dass durch die in der Höhe abschreckend wirkende Nachmeldegebühr erreicht werden soll, dass sich jeder potenzielle Interessent veranlasst sieht, sich frühst möglich zu melden.
> 
> Damit soll einzig und allein verhindert werden, dass sich bei schlechtem Wetter am Veranstaltungstag plötzlich keiner zur Teilnahme meldet.[/COLOR]*



Genau so sieht es aus, sonst würden die Veranstaltungen die schlechtes Wetter haben nämlich mit einem fetten Minus rausgehen!
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie einige Wettkämpfe aussehen würden wenn sie 90% der Kritiker hier im Forum organisieren müßten. Sorry, aber das mußte mal raus. Weiß überhaupt einer von Euch annäherd was für Kosten dabei entstehen  
Meine Meinung ist jedenfalls, es wird jeder eine Woche vor dem Wettkampf planen können, kann er es nicht so muß er halt 5- 10  Nachmeldegebühren berappen, punkt!

Nachtrag: Ihr habt sicher schon den anderen Thread gesehen den ich eröffnet habe, einfach mal reischreiben was Ihr besser machen würdet, und wenn sich soetwas realisieren lässt, warum nicht, wir sind ja zum Glück alle lernfähig!


----------



## Miro266 (7. Juli 2005)

> Die Wahrheit wird wohl eher sein, dass durch die in der Höhe abschreckend wirkende Nachmeldegebühr erreicht werden soll, dass sich jeder potenzielle Interessent veranlasst sieht, sich frühst möglich zu melden.



richtig, macht auch Sinn den der Veranstalter muß ja um Verpflegung zu ordern
ungefähre Starterzahlen wissen. Auch für Finisherteile braucht man ungefähre
Starterzahlen. DRK und Feuerwehr wissen auch gerne wie viele Starter auf die Strecke gehen um ihren Einsatz planen zu können.
Wenn beim Marathon morgens 300 Biker dastehen die nicht gemeldet haben, kann es natürlich auch zu Versorgungsengpässen kommen, was ja kein Veranstalter will.  




> Damit soll einzig und allein verhindert werden, dass sich bei schlechtem Wetter am Veranstaltungstag plötzlich keiner zur Teilnahme meldet.



falsch-wir hatten in Lambrecht trotz schlechtem Wetter über 80 Nachmelder.
Schlechtes Wetter hält die meisten nicht vom Biken ab.



> Damit wird aber das grundsätzlich vom Veranstalter zu tragende Risiko in Ausgestaltung der gesamten Veranstaltung und im Hinblick auf die herrschenden Wetterverhältnisse am Veranstaltungstag vollständig auf die Teilnehmer abgewälzt.
> 
> 
> Was man hat, hat man schliesslich!



so einfach ist das nicht, würdest du eine Veranstaltung für 500 od 1000 od 2000 Biker organisieren ohne zu wissen ob jemand kommt?
Das heist, würdest du 20 000  ausgeben ohne zu wissen ob du die wieder
reinkriegst ?

Voranmeldungen sind dem Veranstalter gegenüber fair. Nachmeldegebühren sind nicht schön, machen aber in angemessener Höhe durchaus Sinn.
Wir sind bisher in Lambrecht ohne Nachmeldegebühr ausgekommen und lassen das auch so!
Wäre evtl. ein Frühmelderrabatt eine Alternative? 
Miro


----------



## dooyou (7. Juli 2005)

Hier mal ein Beispiel von den Österreichern:

Der Großglocknermarathon hat 35 gekostet, dafür hat man ein Startgeschenk bekommen (Handtuch, Mütze oder Überschuhe) und Tags zuvor einen Nudelgutschein im Wert von 5.

Und das war keine Pampe sondern ein astreiner Essensgutschein in sehr guten Gasthäusern. Wir haben in Fusch in einem Gasthaus gegessen die extra Nudelkarten gehabt haben und das Essen war reichlich und super serviert   

Während dem Marathon gabs natürlich auch Verpflegung im Form von ner Getränkestation und im Ziel gabs ne Medallie, kostenlose Getränke wie Tee etc. und Kaiserschmarrn.

Hervorragend


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2005)

Miro266 schrieb:
			
		

> würdest du eine Veranstaltung für 500 od 1000 od 2000 Biker organisieren ohne zu wissen ob jemand kommt?



Naja, dafür haben die Veranstalter schließlich Erfahrungswerte! Dass sich die Teilnehmerzahl plötzlich und unerwartet um mehrere Hundert Prozent erhöht, dürfte ziemlich unwahrscheinlich sein...


----------



## Edith L. (7. Juli 2005)

Miro266 schrieb:
			
		

> so einfach ist das nicht, würdest du eine Veranstaltung für 500 od 1000 od 2000 Biker organisieren ohne zu wissen ob jemand kommt?
> Das heist, würdest du 20 000  ausgeben ohne zu wissen ob du die wieder
> reinkriegst ?



Na das ist aber sehr oberflächlich und hinkt bei genauerer Betrachtung!

Stichwort: Unternehmerisches Risiko!? Aber am Besten von der Wiege bis ins Grab immer wohl behütet und dabei alle Risiken auf die anderen abwälzen!

Sicherlich wird keiner blauäugig kalkulieren, so dass auf einmal behauptet werden kann, es seien unerwartet 2000 Biker erscheinen.
Die zuerwartende Teilnehmerzahl richtet sich nach dem Gebiet, dem bisherigen Zuspruch (soweit schon einmal stattgefunden), dem Umfang der  Medienpräsenz und überhaupt der Werbung nebst Beobachtungen des Umfanges vergleichbarer gegebenenfalls unmittelbarer Konkurrenzveranstaltungen als auch z.B Äusserungen im Rahmen dieses Forums.
Es ist klar das jemand, der in der Bike wirbt, wohl grundsätzlich mit mehr Teilnehmern rechnen darf, als eine Veranstaltung die ausschliesslich im räumlichen Bereich wirbt. 

Klar ist auch, dass Voranmeldungen fair sind. Über den Sinn bzw die Höhe von Nachmeldegebühren streiten wir gerade.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juli 2005)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Beispiel von den Österreichern:
> 
> Der Großglocknermarathon hat 35 gekostet, dafür hat man ein Startgeschenk bekommen (Handtuch, Mütze oder Überschuhe) und Tags zuvor einen Nudelgutschein im Wert von 5.
> 
> ...



Hört sich echt super an!  Aber in Österreich ist es auch nicht wirklich schwer, einen Marathon o.ä. recht preiwert zu gestalten weil:

-niedrigere Lohnnebenkosten als bei uns, das macht es für Eventfirmen einfacher
-Gastronomie ebenfalls günstig
-bessere Verankerung der Sportevents im öffentlichen Geschehen, dadurch mehr kommunale Förderung

Das jedenfalls hat mir mein Freund aus Salzburg so erklärt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Juli 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> -niedrigere Lohnnebenkosten als bei uns, das macht es für Eventfirmen einfacher



Bei derartigen Veranstaltungen spielen Löhne keine Rolle - es handelt sich in der Regel um Freiwillige. Außerdem fallen in dieser Größenordnung keine Lohnnebenkosten an. Wichtiger sind andere Nebenkosten, z.B. das Rote Kreuz, freiwillige Feuerwehr und Polizei (falls notwendig). Auch die Entschädigung von Landwirten kann ein paar Hundert Euro ausmachen - denkt nur an die Parkplätze auf den Wiesen.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> -Gastronomie ebenfalls günstig



Das stimmt, wenn Du auf Gastronomie selbst hinaus willst. Lebensmittel selbst sind allerdings auch nicht billiger.



			
				Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> -bessere Verankerung der Sportevents im öffentlichen Geschehen, dadurch mehr kommunale Förderung



Das Argument, auf das Du hinaus willst, ist Tourismus! Auch kleinere Veranstaltungen werden (wenn auch, offen gesagt, nur mit Kleinstbeträgen) bezuschusst, weil man sich in unserem Nachbarland eigentlich immer eine Übernachtung mehr erhofft. Zu Recht, wie man feststellen muss! Zudem "spinnen" die Österreicher, wenn es um Sport geht... Merkt man aber auch schon z.B. im Chiemgau (Ruhpolding, Inzell) - deren Veranstaltungen,egal welche, sind gigantisch!


----------



## zastafari (8. Juli 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort: Unternehmerisches Risiko!? Aber am Besten von der Wiege bis ins Grab immer wohl behütet und dabei alle Risiken auf die anderen abwälzen!



Hier wurde anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert, daß ein Großteil der Veranstaltungen aus Idealismus und Hobby organisiert werden. 
Worüber sich hier manche aufregen, entzieht sich mir jeglichem Verständnis. 
Da bieten Vereine solche Rennen an, gehen jedesmal auf's Neue einen Riesenaufwand an ehrenamtlicher Arbeit ein, jedesmal mit dem Risiko, auch den Verein zu ruinieren, wenn's schief läuft...
Klar, kann alles aus Verbrauchersicht optimiert werden, aber das sind auch alles Amateure, die nach bestem Gewissen versuchen, Euch das ganze angenehm zu gestalten....und keine Marketingprofis!!

Da wird halt mal nen Starterpaket schlecht kopiert, bei den Nachmeldegebühren etwas danebengehauen...ja und?? Da hilft vielleicht konstruktive Kritik!?!?(Wie sie hier ja teilweise auch zu finden ist)

Nur mit diesem üblichen Gejammer kommt man nicht weiter.....

Und wenn bei einem Verein nach Aufrechnung der Kosten 1000 Ocken überbleiben, ja und??? Die machen Jugendarbeit, kaufen Material,Trikots, machen allgemeine Lobbyarbeit, von der die Szene profitiert, schlicht, die engagieren sich!!!!

...im Gegensatz zu einigen verwöhnten MTB-Egoshootern!!


----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert, daß ein Großteil der Veranstaltungen aus Idealismus und Hobby organisiert werden.
> Worüber sich hier manche aufregen, entzieht sich mir jeglichem Verständnis.
> Da bieten Vereine solche Rennen an, gehen jedesmal auf's Neue einen Riesenaufwand an ehrenamtlicher Arbeit ein, jedesmal mit dem Risiko, auch den Verein zu ruinieren, wenn's schief läuft...
> Klar, kann alles aus Verbrauchersicht optimiert werden, aber das sind auch alles Amateure, die nach bestem Gewissen versuchen, Euch das ganze angenehm zu gestalten....und keine Marketingprofis!!
> ...



DANKE!


----------



## iglg (8. Juli 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert, daß ein Großteil der Veranstaltungen aus Idealismus und Hobby organisiert werden.
> Worüber sich hier manche aufregen, entzieht sich mir jeglichem Verständnis.
> Da bieten Vereine solche Rennen an, gehen jedesmal auf's Neue einen Riesenaufwand an ehrenamtlicher Arbeit ein, jedesmal mit dem Risiko, auch den Verein zu ruinieren, wenn's schief läuft...
> Klar, kann alles aus Verbrauchersicht optimiert werden, aber das sind auch alles Amateure, die nach bestem Gewissen versuchen, Euch das ganze angenehm zu gestalten....und keine Marketingprofis!!
> ...




Genau, da stimme ich zu.

Ich fahre auf 5 - 6 Veranstaltungen im Jahr, und wenn Verein und Ort sich viel Mühe geben und mit Spaß und Engagement dabei sind (siehe  Frammersbach oder St. Wendel) dann zahlt man halt auch gerne, weil es sich für die Veranstalter rechnen muss. Sonst schläft eine Veranstaltung schnell ein, wenn die Helfer und Organisatoren das Gefühl haben, Sie reißen sich den sprichwörtlichen Hintern auf, und ernten nur finanzielle Verluste und Gemecker und Genöle der Teilnehmer.
Veranstaltungen, die lieblos gemacht und dann auch noch teuer sind, sind natürlich ärgerlich, aber die macht man dann halt nur einmal oder man kann damit leben. (z.B. weil es halt dazugehört, die Saison am Gardasee zu eröffnen)
Leute, wenn es Euch zu teuer ist, macht die sprichwörtliche Abstimmung mit den Füßen - bleibt weg ! 
Dann haben die anderen Teilnehmer und die Veranstalter mehr Spaß, weil sichergestellt ist, dass nur die da sind, denen die Veranstaltung gefällt...


----------



## Edith L. (8. Juli 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert, daß ein Großteil der Veranstaltungen aus Idealismus und Hobby organisiert werden.



Das möchte ich mal bestreiten. Diese Arbeit ist bewunderswert und verdient auch Hochachtung. 



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Da bieten Vereine solche Rennen an, gehen jedesmal auf's Neue einen Riesenaufwand an ehrenamtlicher Arbeit ein, jedesmal mit dem Risiko, auch den Verein zu ruinieren, wenn's schief läuft...



Naja, aus diesem Risiko kann man sich nunmal nicht freizeichnen. Dieses Schieflaufen obliegt nun mal dem Bereich des jeweiligen Veranstalter. Schlecht organisierte Veranstaltungen werden nunmal abgestraft. 

Klar ist auch, dass für das Wetter wohl keiner was kann! Es wird auch keiner eine Veranstaltung verreissen, wenn das Wetter schlecht war.  



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, kann alles aus Verbrauchersicht optimiert werden, aber das sind auch alles Amateure, die nach bestem Gewissen versuchen, Euch das ganze angenehm zu gestalten....und keine Marketingprofis!!



Für ne Kalkulation bedarf es nach mehrmaliger Ausführung sicherlich auch keines abgeschlossenen oder abgebrochenen Betriebswirtschaftsstudiums!
Sondern jedem gesunden Menschenverstandes ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit klar, an Hand welcher Faktoren sich wohl der Umfang einer Veranstaltung messen lässt. 

Mmmmh, Vereine werden von einem Vorstand vertreten. Der darin gebündelte Sachverstand wird für diese einfachsten Erkenntnisse mal vorausgesetzt! 



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird halt mal nen Starterpaket schlecht kopiert, bei den Nachmeldegebühren etwas danebengehauen...ja und?? Da hilft vielleicht konstruktive Kritik!?!?(Wie sie hier ja teilweise auch zu finden ist)



Wenn sie denn hoffentlich mit bestem Gewissen auch erhört wird, anstatt mit arroganten Äusserungen zu kontern und den Verbraucher hier noch für dumm zu verkaufen. 
Wie zum Beispiel den fadenscheinigen Erklärungen, die Erhebung hoher Nachmeldegebühren würde sich durch den höheren Verwaltungsaufwand  rechtfertigen.  
Immerhin wurde dann doch noch eingeräumt, welche Intention tatsächlich dahinter steht, auch wenn entsprechende Zitate nutzende aus dem Sinnzusammenhang herausgerissen wurden. 



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn bei einem Verein nach Aufrechnung der Kosten 1000 Ocken überbleiben, ja und??? Die machen Jugendarbeit, kaufen Material,Trikots, machen allgemeine Lobbyarbeit, von der die Szene profitiert, schlicht, die engagieren sich!!!!



Auch dagegen ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, sondern deren Verwendung ist für solche Zwecke grundsätzlich wünschenswert.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Gegensatz zu einigen verwöhnten MTB-Egoshootern!!



Ich versuche mal dieser effektheischenden Polemik einen sachlichen Kern zu entnehmen. 
Und stelle die Frage, woran es denn liegt, dass wohl die überwiegende Zahl der MTB-Biker nicht in einem Verein organisiert sind? Stichwort wäre hier wohl "Vereinsmeierei" und verkrustete Verhältnisse. Und es liegt sicherlich nicht daran, dass pauschal jedem unorganisierten Biker die soziale Kompetenz abzusprechen ist.

Und beleidigt Eure überwiegende "Kundschaft" ordentlich weiter durch!
Editierfunktionen laufen hier ja ab.

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall. 

Und Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft und eröffnet zum Glück die freie Auswahl des Verbrauchers.  

Insbesondere über das Bild, dass hier wiederholt und lebhaft von einer Seite abliefert worden ist, darf sich jeder selber eine Meinung bilden!


----------



## clemson (8. Juli 2005)

über die Höhe von Startgeldern läst sich sichere gut reden und beklagen

aber anscheinend zahlen es die Leute:
siehe Riva, Willingen etc dort  von mv organisiert.
wer  nicht soviel zahlen will soll doch einfach nicht starten, jeder weiß im vorfeld was der marathon  kostet.
aber wenn ich mir die starterzahlen  so anschaue werdens eher mehr als weniger und das auch wenn die leistung nicht immer dem preis angemessen ist.
nur warum  werden sie dann gefahren????keiner zwingt einen dazu

einfach dort fahren wo preis und leistung stimmen und den rest auslassen, der markt reguliert das dann schon selber!

die tennishalle in münchern kostet auch zwischen 14-25 die Stunde,
solange es die leute zahlen selber schuld, dann brauch ich aber auch nicht nachher jammern

aber jammern ist ja momentan sehr  modern in deutschland........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dooyou (8. Juli 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> die tennishalle in münchern kostet auch zwischen 14-25 die Stunde,
> solange es die leute zahlen selber schuld, dann brauch ich aber auch nicht nachher jammern




die in grünwald?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Juli 2005)

*An die Veranstalter:* Ist Euch Kritik lieber, oder "Abstimmung mit den Füßen" - sprich: Fernbleiben? Wobei es natürlich nicht leicht ist, Kritik in der Form, wie sie hier teilweise geäußert wird, zu objektivieren und ernst zu nehmen. Versucht es trotzdem, es nützt Euch! Jammern und zurückmotzen aber lässt Euch nicht gerade seriös wirken... Ihr wollt Eure Veranstaltungen - sonst würdet Ihr sie nicht organisieren, oder? Dass sie erfolgreich und zu aller Zufriedenheit verlaufen, ist auch (!) Eure Sache. 

*An die Teilnehmer:* Wenn Eure Kritik ernst genommen und umgesetzt werden soll, solltet Ihr (zumindest einige von Euch) Euch einen anderen Ton und eine andere Ausdrucksweise angewöhnen! Und an den richtigen Stellen und in angemessener Form beschweren... Unsachliche Polemik an öffentlicher Stelle, versteckt hinter einem Nickname ist - sorry - feige!


----------



## kawa (8. Juli 2005)

@Eddi.L



....genau so isses  ,als Mit-Organisator einer Veranstaltung sollte 
man sich hier im Forum sicher besser im Griff haben,schließlich sind hier
auch potenzielle Teilnehmer oder "Neukunden" wie man es im Marketing
nennen würde und über andere Veranstaltungen zu lästern ist auch nicht
gerade die feine Art.Wie war das doch gleich mit.."nach dem Hochmut......".
Auch meine Freunde,Bekannte und ich waren bis jetzt fast immer in
Altenau am Start-meist mit Voranmeldung-aber dieses Jahr war es
nicht möglich-bei mir z:B aus familieären Gründen und es gab unter uns
MTBlern eine regelrechte Diskusion wegen der hohen Nachmeldegebühr
von 10,00 Eur! Fazit:Einstimmig kein!Start in Altenau(zwar "nur 7 Leute"aber
so isses nun mal).Wir haben diesen Tag dann für eine schöne Tour im
Harz genutzt.Mehr ist von mir zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen....


----------



## clemson (8. Juli 2005)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

> die in grünwald?



in grünwald spielt man doch kein tennis, da hamma a driving range

wobei ja golf inzwischen auch ein sport für jederman ist  
dann doch lieber polo


----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> *An die Veranstalter:* Ist Euch Kritik lieber, oder "Abstimmung mit den Füßen" - sprich: Fernbleiben? Wobei es natürlich nicht leicht ist, Kritik in der Form, wie sie hier teilweise geäußert wird, zu objektivieren und ernst zu nehmen. Versucht es trotzdem, es nützt Euch! Jammern und zurückmotzen aber lässt Euch nicht gerade seriös wirken... Ihr wollt Eure Veranstaltungen - sonst würdet Ihr sie nicht organisieren, oder? Dass sie erfolgreich und zu aller Zufriedenheit verlaufen, ist auch (!) Eure Sache.


Hallo, 
wenn ich diese Kritik nicht ernst nehmen würde hätte ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht einen neuen Thread mit einer Umfrage zu starten.
Ich nehme Kritik und Verbesserungvorschläge immer ernst, so lange sie realistisch sind, wir können nun mal keinen Mercedes zum "Polopreis" anbieten.
Ferner hatte ich auch schon geschrieben das es durchaus vor kommen kann das ein Rennteilnehmer von einem Helfer angemacht wird, sollte dieser einen schlechten Tag haben, das ist zwar mist, aber sowas passiert nun mal, dafür sind wir Menschen.
Und ich denke auch das jeder der so eine Veranstaltung (Mit-) Organisiert lieber positves Feedback bekommen möchte als negatives.
Abschliessend zum Thema Nachmeldegebühren:
Wir hatten in diesem Jahr etwas mehr Teilnehmer als in 2004, aber nur noch ca 50 Nachmelder (im gegensatz zu über 100 in 2004).
Man sieht also das der Großteil doch bis eine Woche vor der Veranstaltung planen kann.


----------



## zastafari (8. Juli 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche mal dieser effektheischenden Polemik einen sachlichen Kern zu entnehmen.


Hääää???


			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Und stellte die Frage, woran es denn liegt, dass wohl die überwiegende Zahl der MTB-Biker nicht in einem Verein organisiert sind? Stichwort wäre hier wohl "Vereinsmeierei" und verkrustete Verhältnisse. Und es liegt sicherlich nicht daran, dass pauschal jedem unorganisierten Biker die soziale Kompetenz abzusprechen ist.


 Also "Vereinsmeierei" und "verkrustete Strukturen" sind so Schlagwörter, die man permanent im unveränderten Wortlaut hört...was auf ausreichend eigene Erfahrung des Verwenders schließen läßt.(????) Das ist so eine einfache Vorurteilsdenke...wenn ein Verein verknöchert ist, liegt's an dessen Mitgliedern, die typisch deutsch, nur mitlaufen wollen....aber gefälligst in IHRE Richtung!!!!



			
				Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Und beleidigt Eure überwiegende "Kundschaft" ordentlich weiter durch!
> Editierfunktionen laufen hier ja ab.
> 
> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.
> ...


 Versink bitte nicht in Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei, es wird immer mal gute und schlechte Veranstaltungen geben. Und dies wird sich durch den entsprechenden Besuch kundtun....mich nervt nur dieses pauschalisierende Rumgeseiher und überhöhte Anspruchsdenken...seid mal lockerer! 

Sorry...und wenn Du Dich von Verallgemeinerungen angesprochen fühlst, kann ich nichts dafür! ...oder ist was wahres dran??? sonst : Keep cool 

Es ist wirklich nervig, ewig werden Fronten aufgebaut, wo man zusammenarbeiten sollte! Ich wollte nur sagen, versteht erstmal die andere Seite...das sind in der Tat nicht alles begnadete Organisatoren...und die haben teilweise auch andere Vorstellungen, was Euch gefallen könnte( und nachher nicht gefällt)....es gibt halt keine gesicherte Lehre der Veranstaltungsorganisation....auch wird einem zum großen Teil von den wenigen Förderen hineingeredet. 

Oder arbeitet mit!!!


----------



## Edith L. (8. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Abschliessend zum Thema Nachmeldegebühren:
> Wir hatten in diesem Jahr etwas mehr Teilnehmer als in 2004, aber nur noch ca 50 Nachmelder (im gegensatz zu über 100 in 2004).
> Man sieht also das der Großteil doch bis eine Woche vor der Veranstaltung planen kann.



Auch diese Schlussfolgerung scheint eher trügerisch!

Unter der Berücksichtung, dass der Maraboom weiter wachsend anhält, ist schon beeindruckend, dass die Zahl der Teilnehmer nur "etwas" ansteigt aber daneben aber gleichwohl die Anzahl der Nachmeldungen gleichwohl um die Hälfte einbricht. Vorausgesetzt die Angaben treffen zu.
Ob sich diese "50" stattdessen vorangemeldet haben, wird sich wohl nicht klären lassen. 

Der Einbruch bei den Nachmeldungen überrascht aber umso mehr, als das am Veranstaltungstag sogar bestes Bikewetter herrschte, oder? 

Nach hiesigen Beiträgen bestehen berechtigte Anzeichen dafür, dass die Höhe der Nachmeldegebühr bewirkt hat, dass sich einige -trotz des besten Bikewetters- dann schliesslich doch noch gegen eine Teilnahme durch Nachmeldung entschieden haben.

Ob dies, wie offenbar erhofft, dazu führt, dass man sich nächstets Jahr voranmeldet??? 

Dann bleibt ja nur noch zu sagen: 

Glück Auf in Altenau!


----------



## Edith L. (8. Juli 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein Verein verknöchert ist, liegt's an dessen Mitgliedern, die typisch deutsch, nur mitlaufen wollen....aber gefälligst in IHRE Richtung!!!!



Mmmmh, ist das nicht einfache Vorurteilsdenke.....?



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Versink bitte nicht in Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei,......mich nervt nur dieses *pauschalisierende Rumgeseiher* und überhöhte Anspruchsdenken...seid mal lockerer!





			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry...und wenn Du Dich *von Verallgemeinerungen angesprochen * fühlst, kann ich nichts dafür! ...oder ist was wahres dran??? sonst : Keep cool



Mmmh, sich einerseits über Pauschalierungen aufregen und sich selbst  Verallgemeinerungen bedienen!



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich nervig,....



Das stimmt und deshalb auch Dir abschliessend noch ein schönes Wochenende wünschend....


----------



## zastafari (8. Juli 2005)

Eben....wünsch ich Dir auch!


----------



## spOOky fish (8. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, jeder MA hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten! Kosten tun sie alle, aber wer 3000-5000 für ein Fahrrad ausgibt, dem werden 20-30  für ein Rennen nicht umbringen.
> VG
> Christian



ich wusste nicht das mit einem teuren fahrrad ein weihnachtsgans-abo verbunden ist, welches jeden, der mich als zielgruppe betrachtet, berechtigt mich auszunehmen.

da behalt ich doch besser mein altes rad.

vorschlag für die startgeschenke: wieso nicht nur sponsoren-zeugs in die tüte?

edit: die startnummer kann man auch zurücknehmen. sofort nach der zeildurchquerung wird das ding runtergeschnitten - fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Auch diese Schlussfolgerung scheint eher trügerisch!
> 
> Unter der Berücksichtung, dass der Maraboom weiter wachsend anhält, ist schon beeindruckend, dass die Zahl der Teilnehmer nur "etwas" ansteigt aber daneben aber gleichwohl die Anzahl der Nachmeldungen gleichwohl um die Hälfte einbricht. Vorausgesetzt die Angaben treffen zu.
> Ob sich diese "50" stattdessen vorangemeldet haben, wird sich wohl nicht klären lassen.
> ...


Das "beste Bikewetter" war, soweit ich weiß, nicht in ganz Niedersachsen, dass sagten zumindest die Teilnehmer die Sonntag angereist sind.
Ich kann ja meinen Vorstandskollegen vorschlagen die Nachmeldegebühr auf 5  zu senken und das nächse Jahr abwarten. Nur bringts was??? man muß auch sehen das hier im Forum nur ein Bruchteil der eigendlichen Rennteilnehmer zu Wort kommt, für ein objektives Feedback müßte dieser Thread min. 1500 Beiträge haben und das von verschiedenen Usern.
Also, wenn du einen Event zu organisieren hättest, würdest du auf eine Handvoll Leute aus einem Forum hören (die Du nicht kennst) und dabei (vielleicht) eine menge Geld riskieren? Ich glaube eher nicht. 
Das soll aber nicht heißen das ich konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge nicht gerne aufnehme um diese bei der nächsten Planung zu berücksichtgen.
Ich denke das es nicht an 5  hängt, sondern das eine Veranstaltung gut durchorganisiert ist.
Ich meine ich fehre selbst zu Rennen, musste in Willingen selber Nachmeldegebühren löhnen (45  für ein Marathon und dabei hatte ich das Festivalpaket schon!!!) nur hatte man mir das vorher gesagt und ich war damit auch einverstanden. 
@ spooky fish: 
Ich glaube ich hatte diese Aussage schon erklärt und uach geschrieben wie es gemeint war. Diese Meinung teilen im Übrigen einige mit mir!


----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> vorschlag für die startgeschenke: wieso nicht nur sponsoren-zeugs in die tüte?
> 
> Das wollen die wenigsten!
> 
> ...


VG
Christian


----------



## Bsepic (8. Juli 2005)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> *An die Teilnehmer:* Wenn Eure Kritik ernst genommen und umgesetzt werden soll, solltet Ihr (zumindest einige von Euch) Euch einen anderen Ton und eine andere Ausdrucksweise angewöhnen! Und an den richtigen Stellen und in angemessener Form beschweren... Unsachliche Polemik an öffentlicher Stelle, versteckt hinter einem Nickname ist - sorry - feige!


 Schreib doch genau wen du damit meinst! Das "drumherumgeschreibe" bringt uns hier ja wie man sieht  nicht voran.

Ansonsten finde ich den Ausführungen von Eddie in Bezug auf das Thema Nachmeldegebühren ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Und nur weil man einen Teilaspekt einer Veranstaltung bemängelt, dadurch gleich darauf zu schliessen das man alles nicht zu würdigen weiß ist auch falsch.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Juli 2005)

Bsepic schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib doch genau wen du damit meinst! Das "drumherumgeschreibe" bringt uns hier ja wie man sieht  nicht voran.



Ich meine niemanden konkret, sondern alle, die sich auf den letzten Seiten im Ton oder in der Wortwahl vergriffen haben! Muss ich das wirklich alles zitieren? 

Wie wäre es denn, nun mal konkrete Vorschläge, Wünsche und Beschwerden zu sammeln, anstatt rumzutändeln? Z.B.:

- Normalmeldungen bis eine Woche vor Start
- Moderate Startgebühr
- Nachmeldegebühr höchstens 5
- Keine Startgeschenke; ggf. Shirts etc. günstig zum Kauf
- Verpflegung für alle (auch für die langsameren Fahrer)
- Gut ausgeschilderter Streckenverlauf
- ...


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "beste Bikewetter" war, soweit ich weiß, nicht in ganz Niedersachsen, dass sagten zumindest die Teilnehmer die Sonntag angereist sind.
> Ich kann ja meinen Vorstandskollegen vorschlagen die Nachmeldegebühr auf 5  zu senken und das nächse Jahr abwarten. Nur bringts was??? man muß auch sehen das hier im Forum nur ein Bruchteil der eigendlichen Rennteilnehmer zu Wort kommt, für ein objektives Feedback müßte dieser Thread min. 1500 Beiträge haben und das von verschiedenen Usern.
> Also, wenn du einen Event zu organisieren hättest, würdest du auf eine Handvoll Leute aus einem Forum hören (die Du nicht kennst) und dabei (vielleicht) eine menge Geld riskieren? Ich glaube eher nicht.
> Das soll aber nicht heißen das ich konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge nicht gerne aufnehme um diese bei der nächsten Planung zu berücksichtgen.
> ...




Deine Argumentation ist schon bemerkenswert.   

Während Du für die Relevanz von Eddie Ls. Ausführungen, die ich ohne Weiteres  nachvollziehen kann, selbst 1.500 Zustimmende forderst, die zudem auch noch alle verschieden sein sollen, frei nach dem Motto " die Meckerer sind sowieso alle gleich ", betrachtest Du für die Bestätigung Deiner eigenen Aussagen lediglich "einige" Zustimmende als ausreichend. 
Genau diese Attitüde der Überheblichkeit vieler Veranstalter ist es, die nervt und mich bisher ( und sicher auch weiterhin) von der Teilnahme in Altenau Abstand nehmen ließ und lässt.  

Normalerweise plädiere gerade ich leidenschaftlich für die Teilnahme an den im Norddeutschen Raum leider recht rar gesäten Rennveranstaltungen. Eben gerade auch darum, um Vereine/Veranstalter in ihrem Bestreben zu unterstützen, damit sie auch im nächsten Jahr über die finanziellen Möglichkeiten verfügen, um auch in Zukunft Rennen/Maras zu veranstalten.
Und wenn dann am Ende eine für alle befriedigende Veranstaltung dabei herauskommt, daneben ein Plus in der Kasse des Organisators verbleibt, umso besser.

Das findet aber seine Grenzen bei Veranstaltungen, wo von Veranstalterseite gegenüber dem Teilnehmer die Marschrichtung" *Friss oder stirb*" vorgegeben oder gleich die automatisierte *MTB-Biker-Weihnachtsgans-Zerlege-und-Ausweideanlage* in Betrieb genommen wird.

Im Übrigen wird es dem Fredstarter auch nicht um die absolute Höhe der Startgelder, sondern um das bei vielen Veranstaltungen zunehmend nicht mehr stimmige* Preisleistungsverhältnis* gegangen sein. 

Es gibt hier in Jammerdeutschland einige Maras, wo ich , aufgemerkt Chris 29., und 2500 verschiedene Andere, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, 50  Startgeld, 600 Km Anreise, totalen Stress bei der Zimmersuche ( Nein Eddie L., der Hund übernachtet nicht in der Garage  ) in Kauf nehmen, und das ohne das ich mich des Besitzes einer 5000  "_Ich bin ein cooler Biker-Möhre_" rühmen kann. Und das keines  Wegs aufgrund eines opulenten Starterpaketes!

Das es auch hier in der Region anders geht, hat der von Dir Chris 29., völlig zu Unrecht belästerte Mara in Blankenburg auf eindrucksvolle Weise gezeigt.

Trotz der durch Berufs- und Trainingsstress bedingten späten Anreise SO in der Frühe, musste man lediglich eine freudig überraschend kurze und relaxte Meldeprozedur über sich ergehen lassen.  
Dafür war nicht mal eine in Divisionsstärke planlos herumirrende, das Schreiben meines Namens überwachende Helferschar erforderlich, die mir üblicherweise nicht die Startzeit nennen kann, aber wie aus der Pistole geschossen selbst auf mehrfache Nachfrage fehlerfrei die Höhe Nachmeldegebühr aufsagen kann.

Wenn man dann noch das in Blankenburg überraschend reichhaltige, und was ich besonders hervorheben möchte, den in  hohen Maße für Biker* brauchbaren* Inhalt des Starterpaketes vorfindet, sowie daneben eine eindeutige Streckenmarkierung, ausreichende  Anzahl von Verpflegungsstellen mit engagierten Helfen, bestückt mit hochwertigen Riegeln, Gel's und Obst, tolles Wetter und dabei noch berücksichtigt, dass es sich hier um eine Erstveranstaltung handelte, kann ich den dortigen Organisatoren und Beteiligten nur meine volle Anerkennung und Dank für einen schönen Sonntag und eine gelungene Veranstaltung aussprechen.  

Wenn die Jungs/Mädels so weitermachen und es vielleicht schaffen die Strecke etwas anstrengender zu gestalten, liegen sie ganz vorn.

(Und ich kann dann vielleicht endlich ganz auf die in *ballonseidenen* und in *Augenkrebs * verursachend Farben gehaltenen *Sport*anzügen tragenden und Start/Zielbereich durchfahrenden Teilnehmern und im Wege stehenden dortigen *verein*ten Schnarchnasen in CZ verzichten.)  

Sollten meinen Ausführungen einige hier nicht folgen können oder diese gar polemisch finden, so ist dieses durchaus im Sinne des Verfassers.   

Ich möchte noch anmerken, das ich mich dieser meiner Meinung, per Umfrage der Zustimmung von mindestens 1500 völlig verschiedener User versichert habe!!!!!!!!!!!!   *Hier könnten weitere Grafiken stehen* 


gruzBAM

Alle Rechte (einschließlich der Editierfunktion ) vorbehalten 

PS:       ATvSG


----------



## chris29 (9. Juli 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Argumentation ist schon bemerkenswert.
> 
> Während Du für die Relevanz von Eddie Ls. Ausführungen, die ich ohne Weiteres  nachvollziehen kann, selbst 1.500 Zustimmende forderst, die zudem auch noch alle verschieden sein sollen, frei nach dem Motto " die Meckerer sind sowieso alle gleich ", betrachtest Du für die Bestätigung Deiner eigenen Aussagen lediglich "einige" Zustimmende als ausreichend.
> Genau diese Attitüde der Überheblichkeit vieler Veranstalter ist es, die nervt und mich bisher ( und sicher auch weiterhin) von der Teilnahme in Altenau Abstand nehmen ließ und lässt.
> ...


Hallo,
über dein Geschreibsel kann ich echt nur lachen (wenn es nicht so traurig wäre   )
Sag mal, wer bist du denn  
Haltest unsere Veranstalter für arrogant, obwohl du ja angeblich noch nie bei uns gewesen bist, und schreibst hier nen Mist zusammen der wohl an Überheblichkeit wohl nicht mehr zu überbieten ist!
Soll ich dir was sagen?
"Organisiere deinen eigenen Marathon, dann brauchst du andere Leute die sich bei solchen Veranstaltungen abmühen nicht zu nerven" Punkt.
Und desweiteren belästere ich keine MA's, sondern gebe meine Meinung dazu ab, und zu dieser stehe ich nach wie vor!


----------



## KäptnFR (10. Juli 2005)

...ob die gegenseitige beschimpferei hier zielführend ist? ...ob solche forumsdiskussionen überhaupt zielführend sind? ...fraglich  

ich geb hier auch nur n senf dazu aus aktuellem anlass: war gestern mitm spezl nähe garmisch auf ner tour und wollten ursprgl danach noch beim festival vorbeischaun. auf der webseite steht dann NUR was von nem festivalticket (das man offensichtlich braucht um in die expo area zu kommen!) welches zarte 20 kostet. 
Resultat: wir haben nicht laut rumgeschrien darüber, sondern sind halt einfach nicht hingegangen und waren für die hälfte vom geld lieber lecker pizza essen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das ist doch ein einfaches Regulativ: wenn mehr leute so denken und handeln wie wir, wirdsschön leer sein auf der expo area und die aussteller werden sich freuen dass nicht so viele lästige fragen gestellt werden  Vielleicht überlegt man sich dann obsne gute idee war für die verkaufsausstellung eintritt zu verlangen?
Das Beste zum schluss: gestern nachmittag erfahre ich daß der eintritt zur expo area nur 5 gekostet hätte, daß man das aber nur vor ort erfahren hat. LÄCHERLICH!


----------



## spessarter (10. Juli 2005)

Angebot und Nachfrage - bei 2500 Startern in Frammersbach wäre es zu überlegen, ob sie nicht die Startgebühr auf 60  erhöhen sollten, damit die Teilnerhmerzahlen sich bei 1500 Startern einpendeln.


----------



## kastel67 (11. Juli 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Angebot und Nachfrage - bei 2500 Startern in Frammersbach wäre es zu überlegen, ob sie nicht die Startgebühr auf 60  erhöhen sollten, damit die Teilnerhmerzahlen sich bei 1500 Startern einpendeln.



Moin,

genau meine Meinung. Es gibt ein Angebot "Ich will für die und die Leistung den Betrag bist Du damit einverstanden?" (Ausschreibung) der Teilnehmer sagt "ja" und meldet sich an oder sagt "Nein" und läßt es bleiben. Es wird niemand von einer höheren Macht gezwungen sich anzumelden. Kann jeder der nicht will zuhause bleiben. Und wenn ein Veranstalter für einen schlechten Marathon 200.- Euro verlangt und bekommt so sei ihm die Anspruchlosigkeit der Teilnehmer gegönnt. Ansonsten regelt der Markt die Sache ganz von selbst. Viel sinnvoller finde ich die Diskussion was in ein Startpaket gehört und was nicht, aber über den Preis zu diskutieren ist so etwas von überflüssig.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (11. Juli 2005)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ein Angebot "Ich will für die und die Leistung den Betrag bist Du damit einverstanden?" (Ausschreibung) der Teilnehmer sagt "ja" und meldet sich an oder sagt "Nein" und läßt es bleiben. Es wird niemand von einer höheren Macht gezwungen sich anzumelden. Kann jeder der nicht will zuhause bleiben. Und wenn ein Veranstalter für einen schlechten Marathon 200.- Euro verlangt und bekommt so sei ihm die Anspruchlosigkeit der Teilnehmer gegönnt. Ansonsten regelt der Markt die Sache ganz von selbst. Viel sinnvoller finde ich die Diskussion was in ein Startpaket gehört und was nicht, aber über den Preis zu diskutieren ist so etwas von überflüssig.



Unterschreib.

Es gibt ja nicht nur die Marathons. Für sehr wenig Geld gibt es CTFs und RTFs, die meist durch engagierte Vereine durchgeführt werden. Schaut euch da einfach mal in eurer Gegend um.

Zum Preis mal hier noch mal was: Ironman Germany = 320 ! Nachmeldungsgebühr ist hier ab Januar (ca. halbes Jahr vor Start) 50. Na, wenn das nicht mal richtig günstig ist.

Kette rechts, matthias


----------

